# Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich damals mal für den Zanderkant Newsletter vom Hänel eingetragen sodass ich in regelmäßigen Abständen einzelne Videos per Mail zugeschickt bekam, welche einem das Zanderangeln erleichtern sollen. Soweit so gut, tolle Videos, man hat auch was gelernt und konnte das vermittelte Wissen meiner Meinung nach gut am Wasser umsetzen.

Jetzt hab ich die letzten Tage erneut ne Mail bekommen, wo er sein großes Projekt vorstellt und in höchsten Tönen lobt, quasi ein alles umfassendes Zanderguiding wo wirklich alle Möglichkeiten, Gewässer, Techniken und Gerät erklärt werden. Hab mich schon drauf gefreut und am Ende des Videos kam dann der Knaller.. man sollte sich für das Guiding anmelden, geht natürlich davon aus, dass es wie die vorherigen Videos auch kostenlos ist und wird anschließend erstmal auf ne Seite weitergeleitet die deine Kontodaten will.. 
Beim Runterscrollen dann der Preis.. 147 (!) € für ca. 6h Video und nen Ebook... 

Ich mein klar.. der hatte wirklich nen Haufen Arbeit mit den Videos etc, aber haltet ihr so nen Preis wirklich für gerechtfertigt? 

Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung was ein persönliches Guiding direkt am Wasser kostet und hab hier nur nen Preis von 150€ von Veit Wilde für 8h an der Elbe vorliegen, aber da mach ich doch lieber nen richtiges Guiding wo ich das Gerät in der Hand hab und vom Profi lern anstatt mich auf Medien zu verlassen wo ich die Hälfte eh gleich wieder vergess, oder ?


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich kann mich nocht gut erinnern, als der Sebastian noch keinen Namen hatte und ich mit ihm Fischen war. Der kann was und er hat eine Art, nicht locker zu lassen, bis der eine spezielle Fisch gefangen ist. Nebenbei hatten wir auch noch jede Menge Spass beim After-Fishing. Seine Taxe ist üblich und angemessen und er macht auch keinen Hehl darum, dass er vom Jörg Strelow "abstammt".

Das war übrigens auch jene Zeit, als ein VW alle damaligen Zanderspezis flehentlich um jene Tipps und Tricks abklapperte, die er heute so gerne als Eigengewächse anpreist. Er müsste mir noch was drauflegen, dass ich zum Fischen mitkomme.


----------



## RayZero (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

In der Zeit der Modernen Medien ist das doch absolut ok.
Wer meint dadurch etwas zu lernen und mehr Fisch zu fangen, der kann diese Art Dienstleistung doch gerne erwerben.

Ob nun Boss-Transformation oder Zander-Coaching online, es werden sich genug Leute finden, die dass abnehmen.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Da hat wieder jemand das Video nicht komplett angesehen 
Du erhälst für die Kohle auch nen Forenzugriff in dem du ungehemmt allerlei Fragen stellen kannst und von den "Zanderkant-Spezis" beantwortet bekommst.
Aber brauchst du wirklich n Onlineguiding für deinen Raubfischpuff? 
Fischen musst du im Endeffekt ja doch selbst. Und weil du momentan eh genügend Zeit hast, kauf dir von der Kohle ne Mainkarte (z.b. Marktheidenfeld) und geh einfach Fischen wann immer möglich. Bis nächsten Herbst hast dus dann auch ganz sicher raus!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Das Video zur "großen Ankündigung" habe ich mir heute morgen, nachdem es mir in 3 verschiedenen E-Mails in nicht mal 24 Stunden zugesandt wurde, auch angeschaut. Da spricht er von seinem *großen Manifest*, das er viele Videos gemacht und bisher noch mehr E-Mails persönlich beantwortet hat.

Jetzt möchte er damit eine Gruppe von 75 Leuten auswählen, die Zugriff auf über 6 Stunden Videomaterial bekommen, das 142 Seiten große E-Book erhalten und exklusiven Zugriff auf den Zanderkant-Zirkel (O-Ton), einem separaten Forum für individuelle Hilfe, erhalten.

An sich klingt das alles nicht schlecht. Aber das ganze in Relation zu dem Preis hat schon einen faden Beigeschmack. Es wirkt wie ein Elitärer Zander Club und widerspricht dem Eindruck, den ich bisher von ihm (lediglich nur über Videos und in Textform) hatte.


Würde das ganze als Buch + DVD erscheinen und verkauft werden und seine maximal 50€ kosten, dann wäre das ein attraktives Produkt. 

Ein Forum sollte für meinen Geschmack eh kostenlos sein. Und wenn man solch eine zusätzliche Dienstleistung gibt, dann wirkt der Preis für mich auch ein wenig zu hoch. Inkl. echtem Guiding am Wasser wäre das ein Schnapper. 

Ich sehe das ganze eher skeptisch. Da ich das Produkt aber nicht gesehen habe, kann ich das natürlich nicht gänzlich bewerten. Der Fade Beigeschmack bleibt aber.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Wer meint er muss sich so was für 147 Euro rein ziehen und einem springen dann die Zander ins Boot soll dies doch tun, also ich habe bisher am besten gefangen, wenn ich mich ans Wasser begeben habe und die Köder gebadet habe und eben nicht vor der Flimmerkiste mir irgendwelche Videos rein gezogen habe.
 Letzendlich kochen alle nur mit Wasser, sprich alles was du für die 147 Euro an Infos bekommst kannst du auch irgendwo schon lange im Netz nachlesen oder dir gratis auf irgendeinem Youtubekanal von einem "Unbekannten" Angler ansehen.
 Aber wie heißt es so schön, jeden Morgen steht halt jemand auf und der kauft den Scheiss!!!


----------



## RxmxnWxrzbxrg (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Da hat wieder jemand das Video nicht komplett angesehen
> Du erhälst für die Kohle auch nen Forenzugriff in dem du ungehemmt allerlei Fragen stellen kannst und von den "Zanderkant-Spezis" beantwortet bekommst.
> Aber brauchst du wirklich n Onlineguiding für deinen Raubfischpuff?
> Fischen musst du im Endeffekt ja doch selbst. Und weil du momentan eh genügend Zeit hast, kauf dir von der Kohle ne Mainkarte (z.b. Marktheidenfeld) und geh einfach Fischen wann immer möglich. Bis nächsten Herbst hast dus dann auch ganz sicher raus!



Für was nen Forum wenn ich dich habe? Doch, habs ganz angesehen


----------



## Grizzl (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich finde, dass der Preis etwas zu hoch angesetzt ist für etwas was man noch gar nicht gesehen hat. Daher auch der Hinweis von ihm bezüglich der Rückgabegarantie. 

Also theoretisch kaufen, lesen , für schlecht empfinden und geld zurück fordern ( keine Anstiftung, so war mein erster Gedanke)

Worauf ich hinaus will, dass der Preis laut ihm, ist auf Basis eines Guidingpreises entstanden.
Da es bei einem Guiding meiner Meinung nach 2/3 Praxisunterstützung und 1/3 theoretische Nachhilfe gibt, hätte ich evtl. bei 50-70€ zugeschlagen.

Und bzgl. des Forums, bringt das wirklich was?
Könnten vllt. andere Mitarbeiter dort auch die ein oder andere Antwort schreiben? Anglerboard ist kostenlos und hier wird jedem auf irgendeine Art und Weise geholfen.

Warum gerade als ebook auch noch !? Gebunden fänd ich es persönlich attraktiver.

Lieber das Geld für ein Guiding am Hausgewässer buchen. Bringt mehr als pauschal geschriebene Statements.

Das Leben ist stets anwendungsspezifisch.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Mir kam die ganze Sache mit dem kostenlosen Video Coaching von Anfang an komisch vor. 
 Wer macht denn heute noch was umsonst? Und dann auch noch etwas, das so viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wenn man sowieso schon wenig Zeit hat... 
 Aber jetzt schließt sich der Kreis. 
 Nicht falsch verstehen, ist ja absolut in Ordnung Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wer macht denn heute noch was umsonst?


Umsonst viele - kostenlos selten ;-))


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Ich mein klar.. der hatte wirklich nen Haufen Arbeit mit den Videos etc, aber haltet ihr so nen Preis wirklich für gerechtfertigt?



Durchaus, wenn der Absatz gering ist, ist es eigentlich noch viel zu billig. Wir haben eine Marktwirtschaft, wenn sich genug finden, die einen solchen Preis bezahlen, wird der auch so bleiben. Ich kann mich noch gut an Zeiten erinnern, in denen eine simple VHS mit Angelvideos (unterirdische Qualität) auch richtig Geld gekostet hat, für 6 Std ist das durchaus akzeptabel.



RomanWürzburg schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine Erfahrung was ein persönliches Guiding direkt am Wasser kostet und hab hier nur nen Preis von 150€ von Veit Wilde für 8h an der Elbe vorliegen, aber da mach ich doch lieber nen richtiges Guiding wo ich das Gerät in der Hand hab und vom Profi lern anstatt mich auf Medien zu verlassen wo ich die Hälfte eh gleich wieder vergess, oder ?



Ich halte nicht viel von Guiding, dafür ist es schlichtweg zu kurz, selbst wenn es 12 Stunden dauern würde, kann man dabei gar nicht viel "lehren" und Erfahrung vermitteln. Wer's braucht, oder es sich einbildet, das zu brauchen: Nur zu.

Von den Videos halte ich jedoch auch nicht viel, zwei drei gute Angelbücher studieren, und man hat innerhalb von zwei Wochen das drauf, was man in fünf Jahren in Angelvideos an Tipps und Tricks sehen kann. Der Grund: Da werden Fische vor die Linse gehalten, Drillaction in Dauerrotation gezeigt, viel Natur gefilmt, Gewässer die man gar nicht beangelt präsentiert.. alles für die Angelpraxis völlig irrelevant, das ist Unterhaltung und keine Lehre. 
Richtig lernen kann man nur selbst am Wasser, wie du richtig bemerkst. Wem da Videos besser wie Schriftwerke helfen, kann auch die wählen, wichtig ist aber: Was kann ich mir besser merken? Anstatt per Zettel und Kugelschreiber die wenigen wichtigen Dinge aus einem Video zu ziehen, kann man eben auch zu Büchern greifen, die manch einem mehr liegen.
Letztlich zählt der Inhalt, den bieten Videos leider nur selten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Mir kam die ganze Sache mit dem kostenlosen Video Coaching von Anfang an komisch vor.
> Wer macht denn heute noch was umsonst? Und dann auch noch etwas, das so viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt, wenn man sowieso schon wenig Zeit hat...


Abseits dieser Sache hätte es einige Gründe gegeben.
Es hilft der Vermarktung der eigenen Produkte (Angelrute, Köder und Kleidung) und füllt den Termin-Kalender für Vorträge.


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Es hilft der Vermarktung der eigenen Produkte (Angelrute, Köder und Kleidung)




Die hab ich dann wohl verpasst... Natürlich fischt er seine Rute sowie seine Köder und trägt immer seinen Pulli, aber direkt beworben hat er die Sachen kaum.


----------



## Silverfish1 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Wer für sowas sein Geld ausgibt dem ist nicht zu helfen.

" Alles Profi's .... wenn ich soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wäre ich ja auch so was von ein Profi" *Ironie*

Einfach selber Angeln gehen und für das Geld nen neuen MEGA ZANDER FANG Kauli oder Stintshad der dreifaltigkeit kaufen.... 

Ich angel gerne auf Zander aber ich finde nicht das es so eine Wissenschaft ist wie einem da glauben gemacht werden soll. 

Alles ein geschiss....  :m:m:m:m


----------



## skydiver2007 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Das "Zander-Manifest" von Sebastian habe ich auch anders erwartet. Ich dachte jetzt kommt ein langes Video mit einem Rückblick und vielem neuem. Da habe ich falsch gedacht. 
Jeder sollte selbst entscheiden ob er sowas kauft oder nicht. Was ich sehr gut gefunden habe, dass Sebastian ausdrücklich gesagt hat: Man hat einen Monat Zeit, wenns nicht gefällt, nimmt er die Rückgabe an.

Einfach nur Fair


----------



## Andal (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Ich halte nicht viel von Guiding...



Da stellt sich die große Frage, wer hat den schon mal ein Guiding gebucht, was hat er erwartet und was wurde geboten? Was sind denn die grundsätzlichen Anforderungen an einen Guide? 

Zum besseren Verständnis sollte man vielleicht auch das deutsche Wort Angelführer bemühen, da die wirkliche Bedeutung englischer Begriffe, der englischen Sprache ja nicht jedermanns Sache sind.

Eines vorab. Wer meint, die Buchung eines Angelführers liefert ihm automatisch dessen gesammte Erfahrung frei Haus, der hat eh schon nicht verstanden.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Also mir is die ganze Betreuung ein wenig zu viel, ich will garnicht an der Hand zum Fisch geführt werden, sondern mir das selbst erarbeiten. 

Klar, Tipps nehme ich gerne an, schau auch regelmäßig Videos und lese Artikel usw. aber jemanden der mir von A-Z sagt was zu tun ist möchte ich nicht. 

Deshalb bin ich persönlich allg. kein Fan von Guiding.

Für diejenigen, die offen gegenüber Guiding sind, find ich den Preis völlig Ok. 

Mich hätte lediglich das E-book interessiert, ein wenig Stoff zum lesen ist nie schlecht, was man dann davon anwendet wäre einem selbst überlassen. Evtl kommts ja noch als Einzel zu erwerben.


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Silverfish1 schrieb:


> Wer für sowas sein Geld ausgibt dem ist nicht zu helfen.



Nunja, die Aussage halte ich für etwa daneben. Erst einmal kann jeder mit seinem Geld machen, was er möchte.

Und wenn nun einer Zander Angeln möchte und keine anderen Zanderangler im Bekanntenkreis hat, dann hat derjenige 2 Möglichkeiten.

- Bücher, Öffentliche Foren, YT Videos. Da kann man dann Tage verbringen und ist ausser was Gerätefragen angeht, auch nicht viel schlauer.

- Man geht den Weg über so ein Guiding/Video Coaching. 147 Euro sind nicht wenig. In Relation zu einem Angeltag mit Kosten für Köder, Karte und Sprit (da sind mal schnell weit über 30 Euro zusammen) sieht das ganze anders aus. Was ist, wenn ich mir 5 nervige erfolglose Tage dadurch ersparen kann? Ein geschlossenes Forum kann dann auch noch mal Vorteile bringen.

Letztlich soll jeder für sich entscheiden. Das nun per se zu verteufeln halte ich für eine zu limitierte Betrachtungsweise.

Achja, ich hatte das mit dem Videocoaching auch mitbekommen. Auch das es kostenlos sein sollte. Ich hatte mir auch schon gedacht, dass da noch irgendwas individuelles nicht konstenloses folgen wird...

Da ist aber auch nichts verwerflich dran. Die (Profi-)Angler müssen auch irgendwovon Leben. Wird ja niemand gezwungen das Angebot zu nutzen und zu Bezahlen. #c


----------



## Fin (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Und zum Thema: die ca. 150 € sind schon in Ordnung wenn man wirklich über das Forum betreut wird. Das Videocoaching-Format ist mittlerweile auch in der Angelszene angekommen. Wens interessiert soll es halt machen. Aber dann wäre doch ein Guiding mit ihm viel interessanter. Auch wenn das eher kurzweilig wäre. Als Forum reicht mir ganz klar das *AB*! Aber ein E-Book von ihm hätte ich sehr interessant gefunden.

Und wer die Schnauze voll von den ganzen Meterhechten und 90er Zandern hat, kann auch bei mir ein Zander-Nix-Fang-Guiding buchen. Kostet 0€ die Stunde :q Also einfach ganz entspannt nichts fangen und den Drillarm entlasten.|wavey:


----------



## sam1000-0 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Also, wenn die Zander nicht beißen, hilft das Geldausgeben
alles nichts.


----------



## Holz Hecht (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



sam1000-0 schrieb:


> Also, wenn die Zander nicht beißen, hilft das Geldausgeben
> alles nichts.



Sehe ich nicht so. Ich denke, es ist immer und jederzeit möglich einen Fisch zu fangen. Mangelnde Fänge, lassen sich meiner Meinung nur an dem Verhalten der Angler festmachen (vorausgesetzt,dass im jeweiligen Gewässer auch Fische schwimmen|supergri). Es gibt sicherlich schwierige Tagen, an denen  die Fische Nur schlecht auf die Köder reagieren. Wenn man dann aber auf spezielles Wissen zugreifen kann oder auf andere Montagen wechselt, sollte es immer möglich sein, einen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen. Ob man sich dieses Wissen für schwierige Tage erkauft, oder selber erarbeitet, ist dann die Frage...
Bei mir Gilt der Spruch " heute wollten sie einfach nicht beissen " nicht, denn Fische müssen schließlich auch etwas fressen. Ich versuche deshalb nach jeden Schneidertag zu analysieren,  was ich falsch gemacht haben könnte, um beim nächsten mal besser handeln zu können #6


----------



## Purist (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Und wenn nun einer Zander Angeln möchte und keine anderen Zanderangler im Bekanntenkreis hat, dann hat derjenige 2 Möglichkeiten.
> 
> - Bücher, Öffentliche Foren, YT Videos. Da kann man dann Tage verbringen und ist ausser was Gerätefragen angeht, auch nicht viel schlauer.
> 
> - Man geht den Weg über so ein Guiding/Video Coaching.



Kein Witz, meine ersten Zander fing ich ohne all das. Damals hatte ich noch nicht einmal die Absicht überhaupt einen zu fangen, habe mich auch nie mit diesem Fisch beschäftigt (war noch sehr jung..) war eher auf Barsche und Hechte aus.
Richtige Stelle an einem Gewässer mit Zandervorkommen, Blinker dran und nach 10min hing der Bursche über dem Mindestmaß. 
Im Laufe der Jahre sind Bücher dazu gekommen, die vertieften und erweiterten aber nur die eigenen Erfahrungen. Inzwischen fange ich meine Zander auch gerne mit Spinnern und nicht nur am Abend. 

Einen Grund für Guiding sehe ich durchaus: Schnell die Verhältnisse an einem spezifischen Gewässer erklärt zu bekommen. Ist das jedoch nicht mein Hauptangelgewässer, ist auch das Nonsense, außer man ist wirklich ein Verzweifelter, der endlich einmal einen Hecht/Wels/Zander fangen möchte und sich das nicht mit Zeit und Geduld "erarbeiten" will oder kann.

..leider muss ich auch Bieberpelz zustimmen, das Geschäft geht teilweise schon längst am eigentlichen Sinn vorbei, wenn es sich um "Profiangler" handelt, die neben Schreibtätigkeit auch noch bei Angelgeräteanbietern unter Vertrag stehen. Egal ob Video, Buch oder Guiding, Schleichwerbung ist heute groß in Mode.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Bastis "normale" Seminare sind sehr empfehlenswert;
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...-zanderkant-seminar-mit-sebastian-haenel.html
Kurzweilig, lehrreich, sympathisch.
Und drauf hat er es.

Das Videocoaching ist eine schöne neue Idee, die ich auch gern in Anspruch genommen hab.

Sein nächster Schritt bedient eine Nische auf neue Art, marketingtechnisch innovativ, konsequent und klug.
Es hat ja jeder die Wahl, ob ihn dieses Angebot anspricht oder nicht.


----------



## TrevorMcCox (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Abwarten. Vielleicht ist das Video ja sehr aufwändig produziert. Fachliteratur kostet ja auch seinen Preis. Dann ist der Preis schon ok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es hat ja jeder die Wahl, ob ihn dieses Angebot anspricht oder nicht.


Eben ....

Die Angler sind eben in ihrer Vielfalt unterschiedlich, "den Angler" gibts nicht, auch wenns genügend gibt, die meinen Anglern vorschreiben zu können, wie und warum sie zu angeln haben..

Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem anderen sin Nachtigall..

Es wird mit einem solchen Angebot niemand gezwungen, jeder, der will, kann und darf aber ...

Damit hab ich keinerlei Probleme  -wird ja nix "verboten", nur ein neues Angebot hinzugefügt.

Unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung dazu begrüße ich alles zuerst mal, was Anglern an Möglichkeiten neu geboten wird.


----------



## Zmann (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Genau so ist es jeder wie er will und das Videocoaching geht ja weiter#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Beispielsweise im Fitness- oder Musikbereich (Gitarrenunterricht etc.) ist sowas schon länger ganz normal, da wird z. T. auch live mit Skype gearbeitet.

Warum also nicht ein Versuch im Angelbereich. Ist doch nix verwerflich dran, wenn sich der Sebastian da ein neues Geschäftsfeld erschließt und damit Geld verdient, das sei ihm mehr als gegönnt. 

Jeder muss gucken, wo er bleibt - insbesondere als Freiberufler/Selbstständiger, da bedeutet Stillstand auf Dauer Tod. 

Und entsprechende Preise müssen da einfach sein, da alles selbst zu versteuern ist usw. Andernfalls endet das mit Drauflegen, da der Großteil des einkassierten Preises von vorn herein schon wieder weg ist. 

Zumal der aufgerufene Betrag ja auch noch die obligatorische Mehrwertsteuer enthält, die ohnehin 1:1 als Umsatzsteuer an den Staat weitergeht und somit auch noch von der Bruttosumme abgezogen werden muss. 

Da bleibt netto insgesamt weitaus weniger vom aufgerufenen Betrag übrig, als sich ein Nicht-Selbstständiger ohne Hintergrundahnung vorstellen kann - insofern gilt es da sorgsam und intelligent zu kalkulieren.

Und von dem Übrigbleibenden sind dann erstmal der Kühlschrank zu füllen und die Bude usw. zu zahlen. 

Erst was danach noch übrig ist, kann dann final zur Anhäufung von scheichartigen Reichtümern oder zur sorglosen Gestaltung einer luxuriös bespaßenden Lebensführung genutzt werden.

Aber davor stehen wie gesagt erstmal zahlreiche obligatorische ABZÜGE - daher nix mit "Brutto gleich Netto".

Fürn popliges Taschengeld lohnt sich son Aufwand somit nicht, da muss was bei rausgucken und rüberkommen - bei Freiberuflern is nix mit Urlaubsgeld, Lohnfortzahlung im Krankheitsfall usw. (geht schon - aber nur freiwillig gegen astronomisch hohe Beitragszahlungen, die erstmal aufgebracht werden wollen).

Von vielen Angestellten bzw. Nicht-Selbstständigen nicht zu verstehen, da die oft keinerlei Ahnung von notwendiger Kalkulation, Buchhaltung, sonstigen damit verbundenen Nebenkosten (wie selbst in voller Höhe zu löhnender Krankenversicherung, selbst abzuschließender Rente), zusätzlich erforderlichen Zeitaufwänden etc. haben. 

Die würden ja selbst auch nicht umgerechnet für Einsfuffzich pro Stunde knechten. Oder liebend gerne noch den von ihrem Chef bezahlten Lohnnebenkostenanteil aus eigener Tasche drauflegen (was quasi bei Selbstständigen der Fall ist - da ist für ALLES selbst aufzukommen).

Sebastian nutzt einfach nur die neuen Medien, sonst nix. Was in puncto Zukunftsträchtigkeit durchaus intelligent ist - mehrere Standbeine mit entsprechender Streuung sind immer sehr sinnvoll. Insbesondere in Zeiten rascher Veränderung.

Ob das speziell im Angelfall ankommt und ob es sich durchsetzt, entscheidet der Markt dann schon ganz von alleine und sozusagen automatisch.

IMO kein Grund, da irgendein Fass aufzumachen. Wer keinen Bock druff hat, muss das ja nicht buchen.


----------



## BlueFox (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Langsam nervt die Vermarktung vom * Zanderkant-Manifest*, gefühlt alle 2 Tage eine Email im Postkorb, ich überlege schon mich vom Newsletter abzumelden, weil das nervt!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



BlueFox schrieb:


> Langsam nervt die Vermarktung vom * Zanderkant-Manifest*, gefühlt alle 2 Tage eine Email im Postkorb, ich überlege schon mich vom Newsletter abzumelden, weil das nervt!


Am 10.05.2015 gab es 2 E-Mails. Am 11.05.2015 die nächste und jetzt 2 Tage später wieder eine "Zanderkant Mainfest - Countdown!" (Was wohl Manifest heißen sollte), wo erwähnt wird das man sich jetzt doch entschlossen hat bis Donnerstag noch ein paar Leute zuzulassen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Beispielsweise im Fitness- oder Musikbereich (Gitarrenunterricht etc.) ist sowas schon länger ganz normal, da wird z. T. auch live mit Skype gearbeitet.
> 
> Warum also nicht ein Versuch im Angelbereich. Ist doch nix verwerflich dran, wenn sich der Sebastian da ein neues Geschäftsfeld erschließt und damit Geld verdient, das sei ihm mehr als gegönnt.
> 
> ...



Ja die armen Selbstständigen, glaube niemand wird dazu gezwungen sich selbstständig zu machen...
 Und Angestellter und eben nicht Selbstständiger leben anscheinend auch nicht im Sausundbraus, denn sonst hätten wohl viele hier geschrien kaufe ich sofort...
 Respekt vor Leuten die sich selbstständig machen, aber bemitleiden muss ich sie dann nicht was sie alles zahlen müssen, ich als Angestellter muss auch für meine Rente vorsorgen und zahlen, genauso wie Krankenkassenbeiträge usw. von nix kommt nix.

 Und deshalb sage ich nochmal, für etwas, was man in gratis Youtubekanälen sehen und erfahren kann oder in Foren nachlesen kann ist der Preis unverschämt, denn auch das Manifest ersetzt nicht das selber angeln gehen um Fische zu fangen.


----------



## Purist (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Wer keinen Bock druff hat, muss das ja nicht buchen.



Dafür drückst du aber ganz schön auf die Tränendrüse deiner Leser, ich habe eigentlich nur noch auf einen Spendenaufruf für den armen Sebastian gewartet. Geht's eigentlich noch? |rolleyes


----------



## Fin (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Und deshalb sage ich nochmal, für etwas, was man in gratis Youtubekanälen sehen und erfahren kann oder in Foren nachlesen kann ist der Preis unverschämt, denn auch das *Manifest ersetzt nicht das selber angeln* gehen um Fische zu fangen.



Hmm woher hast du die Infos? Hast dich also angemeldet oder wie? Ich glaube auch nicht das Hänel das damit prophezeit hätte:"meldet euch an und fortan braucht ihr nichtmehr angeln!"|uhoh: Ist halt eher was für Zanderfreaks/interessierte (ähnl. der Karpfenfreaks die ständig ihr High-End Gerät aufrüsten, obwohl man Karpfen trotzdem Oldschool-mäßig fangen kann). Und ich dachte eher das es um Material geht, welches man nicht kostenlos bekommt, aber vielleicht täusche ich mich da auch. 

Andererseits hätte ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden mich mit Gleichgesinnten UND Hänel über mein Revier etc. auszustauschen. Hier im AB geht in der Hinsicht leider nichts, auch nicht in unserer internen Gruppe. Die Leute hier schreiben einen an, wollen Tipps und melden sich dann niewieder (Austausch also nicht möglich). Bloß 150€ sind mir persönlich dafür zu schade (aber mir sind auch 5€ für Kippen zu schade), dafür kaufe ich mir lieber ne Packung GuFis. Muss jeder selbst wissen was er mit seiner Kohle anstellt


----------



## BlueFox (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Aber ich weiß natürlich jetzt nicht wie früh ich dazu komme werde neue Videos zu drehen - denn vorerst gilt mein Hauptaugenmerk der Betreuung und Zusammenarbeit mit den neuen Teilnehmer des *"Zanderkant-Manifests"*.


Zitat aus der letzten Email vom Newsletter. 

Dann kann man sich ja jetzt vom Newsletter abmelden.... was ich hier mit getan habe. Langsam sind mir die Emails mit "Werbung" zuviel geworden.


----------



## Kirschmichl (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hallo, 
also ich hab mir das Zanderkant Manifest geleistet. Wenn jemand näheres dazu erfahren möchte bin ich gerne zu Auskünften bereit.
Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich glaube das sind wir alle hier. 
Würdest du es ein 2. mal investieren?
Und ich kenne deinen Wissensstand leider nicht was das Thema Zander angeht aber konntest du etwas dazu lernen, oder war alles nur eine Auffrischung aus Zeitungen, Internet und Angeln?


----------



## Kirschmichl (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hi,
zu würdest du ein 2.mal investieren!!!

Gar nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Zumindest hab ich die Geld zurück Garantie noch nicht beansprucht und bin noch dabei. Obwohl mir nicht alles gefällt. 
Ich denke ich würde es nochmal tun!


Konnte ich was dazu lernen.

Zuerst. Ich fische schon viele Jahre auf Zander. In den letzten Jahren meist vom Boot mit Gummifisch Jiggen oder vertikal.
Und ich fange auch meine Fische. Mal läuft es besser mal schlechter und auch mal gar nicht. 
Ob ich was dazugelernt habe. Ja denke schon. Zumindest hab ich nun einige Dinge auf der to-do Liste für die nächsten Ausfahrten die ich wahrscheinlich sonst nicht probieren würde. 
Es wird aber auch nur mit Wasser gekocht und klar hätte ich die Infos auch aus anderen Medien beziehen können. Und vieles des Angebotes betrifft mich überhaupt nicht. Das ist halt individuell je nachdem wo man und wie man Angelt.
Das Ganze baut darauf auf, dass man eine Art Tagebuch führt auf das dann S. Hänel individuell eingeht. 
Wie gut das ist wird sich erst noch zeigen. 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## pely66 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Meine Meinung das ist Geld Verschwendung , mit das Geld kauf Mann heutige Tage eine  combo , Rhein karte und sicher mit Übung an Wasser, You Tube zu Hause am PCs , fang früher oder später seine zander , aber wer Geld zu verschenken hat rein damit ...........#q#6


----------



## GandRalf (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Du hast also auch an dem Coaching teilgenommen,  aber die "Geld zurück Taste" gedrückt.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Pely66

Hast du es dir auch gekauft gehabt?
Oder verurteilst du es nur im allgemeinen?


----------



## pely66 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich werde so was nicht in Leben kaufen , ich habe das so nur allgemeint gedacht , ich meine mit meine Alter und Erfahrung was kann mich Hanell  lernen , habe ich mit 6 Jahre angefangen zu angeln in Schwarzes Meer und Donau Delta alle Art von Fische gefangen , und dann in mehrere Lande geangelt , ich kann ihm kostenlos von meine Erfahrung erteilen ........ #6


----------



## GandRalf (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Danke!

Es ist so einfach etwas zu beurteilen von dem man nur Schall und Rauch kennt!#6


----------



## Trollwut (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



pely66 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung das ist Geld Verschwendung , mit das Geld kauf Mann heutige Tage eine  combo , Rhein karte und sicher mit Übung an Wasser, You Tube zu Hause am PCs , fang früher oder später seine zander , aber wer Geld zu verschenken hat rein damit ...........#q#6




Soll auch Leute geben, die wenig Zeit am Wasser haben, weil z.b. Geschäftsreisen o.Ä. - und die wollen dann die wenige Zeit möglichst optimal nutzen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Die Angler sind eben in ihrer Vielfalt unterschiedlich, "den Angler" gibts nicht, auch wenns genügend gibt, die meinen Anglern vorschreiben zu können, wie und warum sie zu angeln haben..

Was dem einen sin Uhl, ist dem anderen sin Nachtigall..

Es wird mit einem solchen Angebot niemand gezwungen, jeder, der will, kann und darf aber ...

Damit hab ich keinerlei Probleme - wird ja nix "verboten", nur ein neues Angebot hinzugefügt.

Unabhängig meiner persönlichen Meinung dazu begrüße ich alles zuerst mal, was Anglern an Möglichkeiten neu geboten wird.


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



pely66 schrieb:


> Ich werde so was nicht in Leben kaufen , ich habe das so nur allgemeint gedacht , ich meine mit meine Alter und Erfahrung was kann mich Hanell  lernen , habe ich mit 6 Jahre angefangen zu angeln in Schwarzes Meer und Donau Delta alle Art von Fische gefangen , und dann in mehrere Lande geangelt , ich kann ihm kostenlos von meine Erfahrung erteilen ........ #6




Dann sei doch froh, dass du deine Erfahrung hast. 
Aber für Einsteiger gestaltet sich nicht immer alles so einfach.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Dann sei doch froh, dass du deine Erfahrung hast.
> Aber für Einsteiger gestaltet sich nicht immer alles so einfach.



Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn jeder Einsteiger ein Seminar bei diesen Zanderprofessoren ablegt?
Solche Leute kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen.
Ich habe vor jedem Angler, der sich seine Stellen selbst erarbeitet und seine Technik durch jahrelange Übung perfektioniert hat, mehr Respekt als vor Leuten die sich ein Guiding buchen.
Wer von Natur aus zu dumm zum Angeln ist, sollte sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

...oh mann... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Wer von Natur aus zu dumm zum Angeln ist, sollte sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen.


Und wer sich hier bei uns nicht an einen angemessenen Ton hält, der sollte sich überlegen, seinen Ton dennoch zu ändern - oder sich lieber ein anderes Forum suchen..


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Talsperrenjäger schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir denn hin wenn jeder Einsteiger ein Seminar bei diesen Zanderprofessoren ablegt?
> Solche Leute kann ich persönlich nicht ernst nehmen.
> Ich habe vor jedem Angler, der sich seine Stellen selbst erarbeitet und seine Technik durch jahrelange Übung perfektioniert hat, mehr Respekt als vor Leuten die sich ein Guiding buchen.
> Wer von Natur aus zu dumm zum Angeln ist, sollte sich lieber ein anderes Hobby suchen.



Bei manchen Leuten fehlen mir einfach die Worte. Wie kann man nur so intolerant und engstirnig sein? Jeder kann doch die Dinge in Anspruch nehmen, von denen er denkt, dass sie ihn zum Fangerfolg führen. Außerdem denke ich, dass Anfängern dadurch der Einstieg erheblich erleichtert wird. Und die Stellen müssen sie sich trotzdem erarbeiten, wie soll es deiner Meinung nach denn anders gehen?!

Jeder darf, aber keiner muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Das mit dem Ton gilt für alle - man muss das nicht befördern, indem man weiter macht.
Danke.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wer sich hier bei uns nicht an einen angemessenen Ton hält, der sollte sich überlegen, seinen Ton dennoch zu ändern - oder sich lieber ein anderes Forum suchen..



Vielleicht sollte man sich auch überlegen das Forum auch einfach umzubennen?
Wie wärs mit "Gaylordforum"?
Dann kann man sich in der Rubrik "aktuelle Fänge" gegenseitig seine neuen Lebenspartner in Lederklamotten präsentieren #6

Bei so warmen Brüdern wird es auch bestimmt bessere Umgangsformen geben lieber Admin!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Sodele, damit erstmal 2 Jahre Pause.


----------



## Nuesse (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sodele, damit erstmal 2 Jahre Pause.




Die hast Du Dir verdient Thomas


----------



## Kirschmichl (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Also es gibt noch andere Motive um beim Online Guiding mitzumachen als möglichst viele Fische zu fangen. Interesse am Fisch selbst, mal über den eigenen Tellerrand zu sehen und was Neues probieren. Also ich rechne das Guiding nicht in die Anzahl gefangener Fische um. Wer viel probiert wird auch viele Schneidertage haben. Aber umso mehr freue ich mich aber auch wenn ne neue Sache funktioniert. Und da kommt mir das Online Guiding gerade recht um für mich neue Ideen zu finden oder einfach nur Interessehalber mitzumachen. Für jemanden der den Einsatz von 150€ in gefangene Fische umrechnen möchte der ist da sicher falsch am Platz. Aber für diejenigen die am Zander Interesse haben und sich ganz gezielt darüber austauschen wollen ist es eine gute Gelegenheit das zu tun. Und das hat nichts mit Anfänger oder Erfahrung zu tun sondern nur damit wie man sein Hobby betreibt. Wer von euch schaut sich keine Angelvideos auf YT an? Wer von euch recherchiert nicht im www oder liest keine Zeitschriften? Also ich denke das sich fast jeder irgendwo Infos zieht. Manche kosten nichts und für manche bezahlt man halt. 
Grüße 
Michael


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Kirschmichl schrieb:


> Also es gibt noch andere Motive um beim Online Guiding mitzumachen ...



Hmm, der Beitragszähler beginnt mit einer positiven Erfahrung in diesem Trööt... Hmm, da war doch mal was... Nachtigall, ick hör Dir trapsen...

Ansonsten kann einem das doch völlig schnurz sein, wie andere Leute ihr Geld verdienen wollen, solange sie niemandem damit auf die Füße treten... Gibt es einen Markt dafür, dann gut, wenn nicht, dann auch gut...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Kirschmichl schrieb:


> Und da kommt mir das Online Guiding gerade recht um für mich neue Ideen zu finden oder einfach nur Interessehalber mitzumachen. Für jemanden der den Einsatz von 150€ in gefangene Fische umrechnen möchte der ist da sicher falsch am Platz.


Ich für meinen Teil kann ein angenommenes Guiding sehr gut nachvollziehen. Gemacht habe ich dies bisher noch nicht, werde es aber definitiv noch mal in Anspruch nehmen.

Da ist mir allerdings ein praktisches Guiding, am Wasser und mit einer Person dabei, viel wichtiger. So kann man explizit auf die Bedürfnisse eingehen, direkt am Wasser und in der Praxis erklären und zeigen. Das macht vor allem dann Sinn, wenn man nicht zu viel Zeit verlieren will. Und ich verliere ungern viel Zeit beim angeln, dafür habe ich schon zu viele Schneider Tage  Da wäre ein Guide für mich Sinnvoll.

Für mich fehlt bei diesem Manifest eben noch der Mehrwert. Das liegt aber vermutlich auch an meiner Person. Ich bin viel im Netz unterwegs, lese seeeehr viel und schreibe auch nicht wenig. Hole und bekomme meine Hilfe und bin da immer sehr froh auch die Meinung von vielen zu erhalten. Sowohl positiv als auch negativ, denn auch Kritik gehört eben dazu. Da ich diese Zeit "nebenbei" eh schon investiere, erhalte ich vermutlich den meisten Teil der Infos eh gestreut irgendwie. Da fehlt mir einfach noch der Mehrwert des Manifestes.

Aber danke dafür, dass du deine Erfahrungen mit uns teilst. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Sache mit dem Forum weiter macht. Da kann ich mir noch schlecht was drunter vorstellen und das ist das einzige, was nur bleibt und wächst, wenn du kein gebrauch vom Geld zurück Garantie machst. Würde mich freuen da in Zukunft von dir und deinen Erfahrungen lesen zu dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Markt dafür, dann gut, wenn nicht, dann auch gut...


So einfach isses...
#6#6#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Dann ist mit dem "Markt" für Heizdeckenverkäufe bei Kaffeefahrten ja auch alles gut. Es ist schon oftmals komplexer...


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Naja, mein erster Gedanke war "Was soll der Scheixx"? Aber wenn man da kurz drüber nachdenkt, ist die Idee sooooo doof nicht...gibt genug, die dafür Geld ausgeben. Ich persönlich würde es nicht machen...aber wer einsteigt??? Ich hatte mir damals auch das Buch von Strehlow geholt, als ich die ersten Male auf Zander war...und alles dazu verschlungen...geholften hat einiges schon.

Wenn es also gut und professionel gemacht ist und tatsächlich hilft...warum nicht?? U.U. würde ich ähnliches bei Bedarf für andere Zielfische sogar nutzen...wenn klar ist, dass es tatsächlich nachhaltig zum Fisch bringt, finde ich es legitim. Kaufe ich eine Rute weniger  , hab ich die Kohle drin.


----------



## u-see fischer (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann ist mit dem "Markt" für Heizdeckenverkäufe bei Kaffeefahrten ja auch alles gut. Es ist schon oftmals komplexer...



:q :q :q 

Wobei man bei einem Online-Guiding keiner Gehirnwäsche wärend einer Pause unterzogen wird.

Ein Online-Guiding wäre nichts für mich, wenn Guiding dann auch am Wasser. So könnte ein Guide auch ev. wichtige Fehler bei der Wurftechnik, Körperhaltung, Köderführung und Präsentation eingehen und diese korrigieren.

Wenn nach einem Online-Guiding potenzielle Zielfischstellen mangels Wurftechnik nicht angeworfen werden können, war das ganze (Online-Guiding) für den Popo.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich will mich was das Guiding usw. angeht nicht negativ äußern. Es gibt nen Markt, es gibt Anbieter und Nachfrager... also passt das.


ich bin aber der Meinung, dass diese klassische Zanderangeln an vielen Orten gar nicht mehr klappt und die Teilnehmer außer Zufallsfänge nicht das umsetzen können, was man Ihnen näher bringt.


Worauf will ich hinaus?


---> Guckt euch mal die "guten" Zandergewässer in D an. Da haben wir die Elbe, Weser, Einige Tiedengewässer im Norden und vereinzelt noch einige Flüßchen im Osten des Landes. Den Main lass ich mal so stehen.... schwierig wenn man das Buhnenangeln an anderen Flüssen kennt. Das sind alles noch recht trübe Gewässer.... da klappt das mit dem Zanderangeln noch.


Je weiter man in den Süden kommt umso klarer scheinen die Gewässer zu werden. Beispiel Rhein... klar gibts da noch Zander. Die wahrscheinlichkeit einen Tagsüber oder in der Dämmerung zu fangen ist geringer als nen Hecht oder Barsch zu erwischen. Nicht umsonst turnen bei gutem Wetter die Spinnfischer erst Nachts auf den Steinpackungen rum und versuchen dann ihre Zander zu fangen. 


Ich hab mir vor xx Jahren das Angeln mit dem Gummigetier von 0 an angeeignet. Hatte viele Erfolge und gute Fänge... die gehen aber jedes Jahr zurück (was Zander angeht). Im Schnitt fange ich im Jahr am Rhein so 1-3 Zander. Hechte zähle ich schon gar nicht mehr....


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Bedingt durch die "Tagebuchform":

Ob sich das lohnt oder nicht, kommt ja auch massiv drauf an:

a) wie oft derjenige auf Zander loszieht und
b) ob in seinem Gewässer überhaupt ein nennenswerter Zanderbestand vorhanden ist.

Wenn einer die Elbe, den Rhein, ein großes Kanalsystem etc. mit selbstvermehrendem Zanderbestand direkt vor der Tür hat und da oft hinkommt 

--> kann Sinn machen, da das Gewässer an sich schon gute Chancen bietet. Einfach, weil dort Zander in nennenswerter Menge vorhanden sind.

Um drei hechtüberlebende Restsatzstachler all Schaltjahr in nem verschlammten Vereinstümpel zu jagen, wohl eher weniger.

Per se finde ich das Prinzip wie gesagt nicht verwerflich - es hängt halt IMO sehr stark vom Buchenden und dessen Einschätzungsvermögen ab, ob das überhaupt sinnvoll was bringen KANN.

Gibt genuch Ecken, in denen Zander massive Mangelware sind und sich gezieltes, regelmäßiges Beangeln darum selbst mit Ausfuchsmethoden so gut wie nicht lohnt.

Aber ist halt wie in nem Fitness-Studio: Letzteres lebt zum großen Teil von den vielen Angemeldeten, die nur angemeldet sind und gar nicht bzw. kaum trainieren. Aber halt rumlaufen und erzählen, sie würden dies tun (obwohl man es ihrem Gerippe sofort ansieht, dass das nicht sein kann).

Kann man dem Studio aber nicht vorwerfen - es entscheidet schließlich jeder selbst, ob er eine Karteileiche sein und für Nichtnutzung sinnlos löhnen will.

Oder jemand Musikunterricht nimmt, aber zuhause dann eben kaum oder nicht mit seinem Instrument übt - auch in diesem Fall sind solche Leute die Haupteinnahmequelle des Lehrers. 

Auch da ist der Prozentsatz der echten Freaks, die das wirklich ernst nehmen und fett angreifen (weil sie wirklich was reißen WOLLEN), äußerst niedrig.

Solche Sachen funzen halt nicht wie ne Kopfwehtablette - ohne massives eigenes Zutun wird da einfach nix gehen. 

Wobei natürlich Grundvoraussetzungen gegeben sein müssen (jemand in nem Mietshaus wird wohl kaum 8 Std. am Tag volle Suppe und voll motiviert Schlagzeug üben können, ohne hingerichtet zu werden - da nützt ihm dann alles Talent und Engagement auch nix, weil einfach die intensive Übe-Ausführung quasi unmöglich ist, sofern er sich keinen Bunker-Übungsraum anderswo sucht. Und letzterer will auch erstmal bezahlt sein).

Insofern: Der Hänel kann nix dafür, wenn u. a. Leute die Geschichte buchen, die 3x jährlich an ein Gewässer mit quasi nicht vorhandenem Zanderbestand gehen. Und dann womöglich noch Wunder erwarten.

Das werden IMO die meisten Bucher sein - die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.

Was aber wie gesagt keinesfalls dem Anbieter vorgeworfen werden kann. Macht ja z. B. auch kaum Sinn, sich ein Boot in einer Gegend zu kaufen, in der Bootsangeln im Umkreis von 300 km verboten ist.

Da ist der Käufer dann ebenfalls selbst Schuld, wenn er sich unreflektiert so nen teuren Staubfänger zieht. Der woanders aber natürlich voll rocken würde, da dort voll einsetzbar.


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern: Der Hänel kann nix dafür, wenn u. a. Leute die Geschichte buchen, die 3x jährlich an ein Gewässer mit quasi nicht vorhandenem Zanderbestand gehen. Und dann womöglich noch Wunder erwarten.
> 
> Das werden IMO die meisten Bucher sein - die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.



Die Frage muss allerdings auch lauten: Bekomme ich durch dieses Guiding überhaupt Relevantes für die von mir beangelten Gewässer serviert, oder richtet es sich nur an Freaks an der Elbe? Was bringt einem Buhnenangeltechnik, wenn es am heimischen Gewässer gar keine gibt? Wenn der Grund gar nicht aus Sand besteht, wird's schon lustig. 
Natürlich könnte man da entgegnen: Man lernt ja trotzdem immer etwas.. aber was will man Drilltips, wenn es gar nie dazu kommt, weil schon die Köderwahl für daheim falsch ist? 

Würde das Guiding Touren quer durch die Republik beinhalten, okay, das wäre dann aber unbezahlbar.


----------



## GandRalf (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Deshalb ist die Sache ja auch personell begrenzt. Im Forum soll ja dann auch auf die ganz persönlichen Umstände und Gegebenheiten eingegangen werden.
Dass das möglicherweise nicht bei jedem zur Perfektion führt, ist in der Sache sicher immanent.


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Im Forum soll ja dann auch auf die ganz persönlichen Umstände und Gegebenheiten eingegangen werden.



Gut, das macht den Guide aber auch nicht allwissender. Ich habe meine Zweifel, dass es überhaupt einen Angler gibt, der an einem beliebigen Gewässer noch der "Zielfischprofi" ist, den er gerne an seinen Hausgewässern abgibt. 

Bei meinen Zandermethoden würden Leute wie Hänel und Strehlow nur mit dem Kopf schütteln :q 
Aber sie funktionieren perfekt, zumindest dort, wo ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## Kirschmichl (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Eins möchte ich hier noch klar stellen.
Ich bin kein Anfänger in Sachen Zanderfischerei und ich bin kein eingeschworener Hänel Fan. Ich fische nicht mit Zanderkant Equipment sondern mit meinen selbst über Versuch und Irrtum ausgesuchtem Material.
Aber eins ist auch sicher ausgelernt habe ich in Sachen Angeln noch lange nicht und ich nehme von alten und jungen Hasen gerne Infos auf und lass mir was zeigen. Wer glaubt, schon alles zu wissen was er braucht ist doch gut bedient und kann sich glücklich schätzen. 
Ich bin halt einfach bereit für gute Informationen zu bezahlen. 
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Kirschmichl schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einfach bereit für gute Informationen zu bezahlen.



Und meldest Dich extra in diesem Forum an, um das kundzutun? |rolleyes


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

@ Michael,


hat ja keiner bezweifelt, dass S. Händel mit der dem Online Guiding voll daneben liegt. Man wird sicher einiges an Infos mitnehmen. Auch so Dinge wie ein Zander seine Beute einsaugt usw.... wir warnen nur davor es für DIE Anleitung fürs erfolgreiche Zanderangeln zu halten.


Ich habe mich lange mit der Zanderangellei beschäftigt. Mir hunderte von Clips, Videos und DVD's rein gezogen. Angefangen von den guten ProfiBlinker DvDs bis hin zu neueren DVDs von D. Isaiasch. Wenn man ein abschließendes Fazit abgeben darf. Viele und gute Zander fängt man auch nur da wo es viele und gute Zander gibt. In D sind das Gewässer die man an einer Hand abzählen kann....


Warum drehen fast alle Experten Ihre Videos wohl in den Niederlanden usw. Einige an der ELbe und ein paar harte Hunde an der Saale, Main oder Rhein.....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und meldest Dich extra in diesem Forum an, um das kundzutun? |rolleyes


Mal ernsthaft, geht das jetzt wieder los?

Bei mir hieß es ja auch, ich würde mit dem Hänel und Zebco Chef Kaffee trinken. (Sinnbildlich gesehen)

Im Grunde genommen macht es doch keinen Sinn, würde man hier jemand neues einschleusen. Denn dieses Manifest kann doch nicht mehr erworben werden. Also wozu noch Werbung dafür machen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, geht das jetzt wieder los?
> 
> Bei mir hieß es ja auch, ich würde mit dem Hänel und Zebco Chef Kaffee trinken. (Sinnbildlich gesehen)



Fand ich in Deinem Fall auch seltsam - aber Du hattest ja Deine wahren Interessen auch geschickter durch eine 'Vorgeschichte' mit vielen anderen Beiträgen getarnt.


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Was ich nicht verstehe: Niemand wird gezwungen, dafür Geld auszugeben, oder??

Und es es gibt mit Sicherheit mehr Gewässer als Elbe, Rhein und Co. die sehr gute Zanderbestände haben...nur sind diese Gewässer weniger im Fokus und die, die davon wissen, sind ruhig...


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Außer den größeren und noch einigermaßen trüben Gewässern sprechen wir noch von ein paar aktiven Baggerseen die noch recht trübe sind und hier der Zander noch das sagen hat....


Wie gesagt, seit ein paar Jahren könnte ich "Fluss-Hecht-Guiding" am Rhein machen. 80% Chance einen zu erwischen....


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Frage muss allerdings auch lauten: Bekomme ich durch dieses Guiding überhaupt Relevantes für die von mir beangelten Gewässer serviert, oder richtet es sich nur an Freaks an der Elbe? Was bringt einem Buhnenangeltechnik, wenn es am heimischen Gewässer gar keine gibt? Wenn der Grund gar nicht aus Sand besteht, wird's schon lustig.
> Natürlich könnte man da entgegnen: Man lernt ja trotzdem immer etwas.. aber was will man Drilltips, wenn es gar nie dazu kommt, weil schon die Köderwahl für daheim falsch ist?
> 
> Würde das Guiding Touren quer durch die Republik beinhalten, okay, das wäre dann aber unbezahlbar.



In dem Video wo Sebastian das Zanderkant Manifest anteasert spricht er davon, dass er auf verschiedenste Gewässer eingehen wird. Explizit genannt werden dabei auch "Weiher" und Flüsse ohne bzw. mit wenigen Buhnen wie z.B. Neckar, Main, Donau. 

Von der "Gliederung" her, scheint das also schon breit aufgestellt zu sein.


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Von der "Gliederung" her, scheint das also schon breit aufgestellt zu sein.



Scheint, immerhin.. trotzdem: Wieviel persönliche Erfahrung (Angeltage) mag er am Neckar haben? 

Jeder von uns lernt bei dem Hobby aus verschiedensten Quellen und durch unterschiedlichste eigene Erfahrungen. Erfolge stellen sich immer durch die passende Kombination von Beidem ein. 

Guiding, auch dieses Videoguiding, erweckt zumindest den Eindruck, dass man das Komplettpaket bekommt und dem ist nicht so. Auch ein Hänel kann keine "wertvollen" Tips für ein beliebiges europäisches Gewässer geben, weil er es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gar nicht kennt oder nur für ein paar Tage kennengelernt hat. 
Folglich: Wer sich bei Angelliteratur schon immer darüber geärgert hat, dass hoch gelobte Methoden am heimischen Wasser nicht funktionieren, daher viel Arbeit und Zeit investieren musste um aus dem Ideenpool (aus Magazinen, Büchern und Videos) das für ihn Relevante zu ziehen, wird das beim Videoguiding genauso tun müssen. Ob mit Forum oder nicht, die bunteren und daher sogar passenderen Ratschläge wird's in eurem Forum hier geben, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Natürlich bemerkenswert, dass wir dieses Thema vor allem bezüglich Zandern besprechen. Das ist kein Fisch der schwer zu fangen wäre, wenn der Bestand (wie auch in der Elbe) vorhanden ist, nur geistern seit vielen Jahrzehnten auch noch Mythen um diesen Fisch, dass er z.B. mit der Spinnrute nur schwer zu überlisten wäre. Das hat sich erstaunlich tief in manche Köpfe gesetzt...


----------



## Fin (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Außer den größeren und noch einigermaßen trüben Gewässern sprechen wir noch von ein paar aktiven Baggerseen die noch recht trübe sind und hier der Zander noch das sagen hat....
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt, seit ein paar Jahren könnte ich "Fluss-Hecht-Guiding" am Rhein machen. 80% Chance einen zu erwischen....



Gilt aber auch für einige Elbabschnitte. Dieses Jahr sieht das Verhältnis bei mir noch anders aus, aber normalerweise kommen im sog. "Zandertraumrevier" auf 1 Zander min. 5 Hechte.


----------



## Fin (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Natürlich bemerkenswert, dass wir dieses Thema vor allem bezüglich Zandern besprechen. Das ist kein Fisch der schwer zu fangen wäre, wenn der Bestand (wie auch in der Elbe) vorhanden ist, nur geistern seit vielen Jahrzehnten auch noch Mythen um diesen Fisch, dass er z.B. mit der Spinnrute nur schwer zu überlisten wäre. Das hat sich erstaunlich tief in manche Köpfe gesetzt...



Bist herzlich eingeladen mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen#h (würde mich freuen!) Notfalls zahle ich dir auch die Angelkarte. Ist immerhin günstiger als 150€ Online-Guiding und der Mythos Zander ist auch gleich erledigt.


----------



## Fr33 (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich seh das mit dem Zander auch aus anderer Sicht etwas schwieriger. In einem Gewässer wo es einen gescheiten Bestand gibt, wird man auch welche Fangen. Wenn ich aber sehe was teils am Rhein in die Tüte fliegt - da wundere ich mich nicht, dass ich keinen bzw. kaum Zander fange der 50+ erreicht...


----------



## Trollwut (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Explizit genannt werden dabei auch "Weiher" und Flüsse ohne bzw. mit wenigen Buhnen wie z.B. Neckar, Main, Donau.
> 
> Von der "Gliederung" her, scheint das also schon breit aufgestellt zu sein.




Zumindest ist er der Erste, von dem ich wirklich mitbekomme, dass er darauf eingeht. Bei allen Anderen sieht man immer nur die "Standartflüsse" mit Buhnen, und dann wie sie die dicken Z-Fische rausziehen.
Ich möchte fast behaupten, dass ich das an den entsprechenden Gewässern mit ein wenig "Einfischzeit" auch hinbekomme.

Bei Gewässern mit wenig befischbaren Stellen, wenig Zandern, und sonst auch eher ungünstigeren Bedingungen dürften sich m.M.n. auch einige der Profis und "Profis" einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen


----------



## Purist (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fin schrieb:


> Bist herzlich eingeladen mich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen#h (würde mich freuen!)



Ich angel nicht an der Elbe, komm ein stück nord-westlicher, dort fange ich 2-3 Urlaube im Jahr meine Zanderfilets. Tackletips und Gewässerinfos gibt's natürlich gratis.


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wieviel persönliche Erfahrung (Angeltage) mag er am Neckar haben? ...


Basti kommt irre viel rum und macht vermutlich mehr km als ein LKW-Kutscher.

 Dass man 'globale' Tipps immer auch noch für seine persönliche Gegebenheit vor Ort anpassen muss, ist nur natürlich. Und damit meine ich nicht nur das Gewässer.

 Trotzdem ist seine Idee des Videocoachings und die nun intensivere Form dessen eine sehr innovative Idee!
 Mal was anderes als Einheitsbrei.
 Ich wünsche ihm viel Erfolg mit der Geschichte und freue mich auf Berichte von Usern, die das Angebot angenommen haben und dann _fundiert_ beurteilen können.

 Allen über solch profanen Dingen stehenden Besseranglern wünsche ich immer ein Tempo bereit zu haben, wenn die Begeisterung über sich selbst zu spritzig wird.


----------



## vermesser (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Natürlich bemerkenswert, dass wir dieses Thema vor allem bezüglich Zandern besprechen. Das ist kein Fisch der schwer zu fangen wäre, wenn der Bestand (wie auch in der Elbe) vorhanden ist, nur geistern seit vielen Jahrzehnten auch noch Mythen um diesen Fisch, dass er z.B. mit der Spinnrute nur schwer zu überlisten wäre. Das hat sich erstaunlich tief in manche Köpfe gesetzt...




DA ist allerdings was dran  ... im Prinzip sind Zander genauso doof wie alle anderen Fische und hängen sich an alles mögliche...

Aber erstmal müssen sie auch im Wasser sein und an der Stelle, wo auch der Angler ist..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich habe vorhin einen Link zu einem Zanderkant Festival zugesandt bekommen.
Davon hatte ich bisher noch nichts gehört, ich vermute das die Manifest Besitzer Vorrecht haben?

An sich eine echt spannende Sache. Aber der Preis ist schon nicht ohne.


----------



## vermesser (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hmm, heftiger Preis. Aber der Bedarf wird ja da sein...von daher. Wer´s mag...

Von der Kohle würde ich nicht rudelangeln gehen, aber das ist meine Meinung. Dafür kann ich mir auch einen "Privatguide" holen und was exotischeres als Zander fangen...


----------



## RayZero (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

500€ - dafür bekommt man ja schon teilweise einen 7 Tage All Inclusive Urlaub #t


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



RayZero schrieb:


> 500€ - dafür bekommt man ja schon teilweise einen 7 Tage All Inclusive Urlaub #t



Aber mit zwei Flügen.. 

Wieviel mag man daran wohl verdienen, abzüglich Steuern, Unterkunft, Essen.. Material, bei 15 Teilnehmern in 3 Tagen? 1000-2000€?

Für die 500€ bekommt man an anderen guten Zandergewässern locker für 7 Tage eine Bude mit Boot. 50-100€ kann man dann noch bei einem guten Gerätehändler ausgeben, der auch noch Gewässer und Angeltips hat. 

Aber wie so oft: Wer's braucht, soll's tun.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Mal abgesehen vom Preis sehe ich schon jetzt einige enttäuschte Teilnehmer die sich vom Praxisseminar in darauf folgender Zet DIE Zanderfänge hoch 3 an IHREN Gewässern erhoffen.


Zwar springen einem in der Elbe auch nicht die Zander nicht gerade an. aber bedingt durch Trübung usw. ist es eben DER Zanderfluss in Germany.


Das war vor Jahren auch noch der Rhein (nur als Bsp.). Vornehmlich wird wohl an der Elbe an den Buhnen geangelt. Usw....


Nicht wenige werden versuchen da dort gelernte daheim anzuwenden und feststellen - wir haben gar keine Buhnen und unser Wasser ist eig glasklar. Die Zanderfänge die man an einer Hand im Jahr abzählen kann kommen wohl eher davon, dass das Gewässer eben nicht zum Zander passt - sondern eher zum Hecht und co...


----------



## _Pipo_ (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin einen Link zu einem Zanderkant Festival zugesandt bekommen.
> Davon hatte ich bisher noch nichts gehört, ich vermute das die Manifest Besitzer Vorrecht haben?
> 
> An sich eine echt spannende Sache. Aber der Preis ist schon nicht ohne.



Manifest Besitzer müssen "nur" 400 € zahlen.

Da kauf ich mir lieber 25kg Zanderfilet :vik:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Da kauf ich mir lieber 25kg Zanderfilet :vik:


Na, Leute die auch nur im entferntesten daran denken, die Sportgeräte zu essen, sind da wahrscheilich sowieso fehl am Platz!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Nicht wenige werden versuchen da dort gelernte daheim anzuwenden und  feststellen - wir haben gar keine Buhnen und unser Wasser ist eig  glasklar.


Solchen Leuten ist dann aber auch echt nicht zu helfen - die scheinen komplett blind zu sein. Weiß man doch alles schon vorher - mal sein Heimgeplätscher angucken reicht da völlig, um ggf. festzustellen, dass die Elbe davon ungefähr so weit entfernt ist wie Omsk im Hochsommer.

Wie gesagt: 

Der Hänel kann nix dafür, wenn Zander-Heimwüsten-Papageien ohne Rezeptions-, Reflexions- und/oder Abstraktionsvermögen da aufschlagen und dann nach robotischem "Copy and Paste" in ihrem quasi-stachelritterlosen Ortsrevier das große Greinen beginnen.

Die sind selbst schuld, wenn sie rein wunschdenkend für etwas bezahlen, das ihnen von vorn herein mangels Zielfischvorkommen etc. zu Hause gar nix bringen KANN.

Das hat dann mit der Qualität eines Kurses nichts zu tun - der wird bzw. KANN bei solchen sonstwobefindlichen Kandidaten nix helfen, auch wenn er noch so gut sein mag.

Gegen kräftig verschobene Wahrnehmung plus erzwingwütige, protopubertäre Ich-will-aber-Hoffnung oder sonstige psychopathologische Selbstsuggestionsdefekte auf Bauklotzklaulevel ist halt kein Kraut gewachsen. Manche Dinge können halt nicht sein, weil sie nicht sein können. Soll vorkommen.

Ich beleg schließlich auch keinen teuren Huchenkurs bei einem guten Huchenguide an einem super Huchenfluss und flenne hernach womöglich noch kursschuldgebend rum, dass ich an meinen seit jeher komplett huchenlosen Heimgewässern keinen fetten Bronzebarren in Nullkommanix rauszocke.

Wäre dann doch etwas lächerlich bzw. neben der Kapp.


----------



## Purist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nicht wenige werden versuchen da dort gelernte daheim anzuwenden und feststellen - wir haben gar keine Buhnen und unser Wasser ist eig glasklar. Die Zanderfänge die man an einer Hand im Jahr abzählen kann kommen wohl eher davon, dass das Gewässer eben nicht zum Zander passt - sondern eher zum Hecht und co...



Deswegen würde ich Hänel gerne einmal an den von mir beangelten Gewässer sehen. Keine großen Seen, jeder Kanal leicht überwerfbar, keine Buhnen, kaum Strömung (oft überhaupt keine), kaum Sand am Grund, viel Schlamm und Kraut, nur bei Regen richtig trüb, aber trotzdem genügend Zander vorhanden (stehen nur knapp hinter den Hechten, Besatz sei Dank, oder Pech für Barschpopulation, wie man will). Der könnte mir für diese Gewässer vermutlich gar nichts beibringen, was den Zanderfang betrifft, da habe ich 20 Jahre Erfahrungsvorsprung. 

Aber wie erwähnt, für Elbangler bestimmt eine Top-Sache, wenn auch nicht billig.


----------



## vermesser (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich finde es gut und den Preis angemessen, eigentlich noch zu günstig.
Im nächsten Leben lerne ich das auch noch mit dem Schnurtasten und werde Zanderflüsterer!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Bock auf son Guiding mit Hänel hätte ich mal irgendwann definitiv, finde den Typ auch ganz sympathisch und recht unverkrampft. 

Aber dann nicht in erster Linie wg. großartiger Zulegung von Buhnenangelkompetenz (die mir hier mangels Buhnen sowieso gar nix nützen würde), sondern einfach wg. des Erlebnisses.

Mal woanders sein und was anderes machen. Mit kompetenter Anleitung bzgl. der dortigen Gegebenheiten.

Wobei ich da trotzdem nicht in die Schnur fassen würde, das ist überhaupt nix für mich. Meine Stöcke sind telefonisch genuch, da is (für mich viel zu umständliches) Fummeln für die Tonne.


----------



## Lommel (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Warum wird das eigentlich so negativ gesehen. Das Angebot mit dem Seminar richtet sich wahrscheinlich nicht an Profis, sondern an Angler die mit dem Zanderfischen anfangen wollen.
Besipiel: Ich persönlich hab mit dem Zanderangeln nix am Hut (obwohl der Rhein in der Nähe ist). Bei dem ganzen Wirrwarr um Ruten, Ködern wie Kaulis, Guppis, Action shads, no action Shads etc., würde ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht durchblicken. Insofern wäre so eine Investition doch gar nicht verkehrt. Mann bekommt Einblick in die Geräte (vor allem kann man verschiedene Kombos ausprobieren), Techniken und welcher Köder zu welcher Technik und braucht nicht mehr beim Fachhändler mit der ene-mene-Miste Methode seine Köder auswählen. 
Spart ja auch Geld.


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Moment Lommel - im Grunde hast du Recht was die absoluten Basics angeht. Aber wenn du mal verfolgt hast, was Sebastian für nen Prügel als ultimative Zanderrute anbietet:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298044


Und hier da passende Video von jmd der sonst gerne dicke Köder auf große Zander fischt:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UV7-Cs3kteY




Oder um es klar zu machen. Methoden die an der Elbe laufen und einen Zander an den anderen ans Band bringen - können am anderen Ende von Deutschland überhauot nicht funktionieren. ich will das ja gar nicht schlecht reden. Nur ich bin mir sicher, dass es im Nachhinein viele Lange Gesichter und ein gehate geben wird, wenn das erlernte im Mustergewässer Elbe auf einmal am heimischen Flüsschen nicht klappt.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Methoden die an der Elbe laufen und einen Zander  an den anderen ans Band bringen - können am anderen Ende von  Deutschland überhauot nicht funktionieren. ich will das ja gar nicht  schlecht reden. Nur ich bin mir sicher, dass es im Nachhinein viele  Lange Gesichter und ein gehate geben wird, wenn das erlernte im  Mustergewässer Elbe auf einmal am heimischen Flüsschen nicht klappt.


Das ist der Knackpunkt!



> Mann bekommt Einblick in die Geräte (vor allem kann man verschiedene Kombos ausprobieren), Techniken und welcher Köder


Also ich finde für 500 Ocken kann man schon ganz gut einiges ausprobieren!
Der Kram gehört einen dann aber auch.
Natürlich bekommt man dann keine "Gebrauchsanweisung", die kann man sich aber z.B. hier im AB (kostenlos) abholen, ist aber zugegenbenermaßen etwas mühseliger, als ein WE Crash Kurs!

@Fr33

Die Bilder von der Rute haben mich auch etwas zum Grübeln gebracht und da verstehe ich das Schnurgreifen um so besser und dies, obwohl ich auf harte Stöcke stehe. 
Scheint ja wirklich von der Aktion her ne Dachlatte zu sein!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hallo Jürgen,


was die Zanderkant Rute angeht. Jeder der Berichte oder auch Clips von Birger Domeyer kennt, der weiss dass er alles andere als Probleme mit derben Ruten hat. Aber wenn er schon rumdruckst was die Aktion angeht....


----------



## Lommel (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moment Lommel - im Grunde hast du Recht was die absoluten Basics angeht. Aber wenn du mal verfolgt hast, was Sebastian für nen Prügel als ultimative Zanderrute anbietet:



Ja Fr, der Tread ist aber bezeichnend. Beginnen tut der mit einer eindeutigen Kaufempfehlung, danach gibt es viel Lob für den Test, danach kehrt sich das ganze ins Gegenteil. Ergebnis: Lommel ist genau so schlau wie vorher. So geht es ja in vielen Rutentrööts, eine Kombo wird nachgefragt, danach kommen 10 Angler und 10 verschiedene Meinungen. Gut finde ich aber dass es einige gibt, die auch erläutern wo Sie fischen und warum Sie sich für diese Rute entschieden haben. Damit kann man schon mehr anfangen.

@ Taxi: 500 Euros sind mir persönlich auch zu teuer, wenn du aber direkt Kombos kaufst und die danach in der Ecke vergammeln, ist die Kohle ja auch erstmal weg.


----------



## Purist (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Lommel schrieb:


> wenn du aber direkt Kombos kaufst und die danach in der Ecke vergammeln, ist die Kohle ja auch erstmal weg.



Die wird auch weg sein, wenn du eine Kombo kaufst, die dir in einem solchen Guiding empfohlen wurde, die aber gar nicht zu deinen heimischen Gewässern passt. Das gleiche gilt für die Köderauswahl- daher nach wie vor: Für Elbangler interessant, der Rest kann dort ins Elbangeln hineinschnuppern, mehr brauchbares würde ich davon aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Lemmingx (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nocht gut erinnern, als der Sebastian noch keinen Namen hatte und ich mit ihm Fischen war. Der kann was und er hat eine Art, nicht locker zu lassen, bis der eine spezielle Fisch gefangen ist. Nebenbei hatten wir auch noch jede Menge Spass beim After-Fishing. Seine Taxe ist üblich und angemessen und er macht auch keinen Hehl darum, dass er vom Jörg Strelow "abstammt".
> 
> Das war übrigens auch jene Zeit, als ein VW alle damaligen Zanderspezis flehentlich um jene Tipps und Tricks abklapperte, die er heute so gerne als Eigengewächse anpreist. Er müsste mir noch was drauflegen, dass ich zum Fischen mitkomme.



Soll ja jeder seine Meinung haben aber wenn ich sowas lese kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Keiner von den Personen in dieser Szene nimmt sich etwas. Am Ende geht es nur ums Geld. Eins kann man zumindest sagen dumm ist der Herr Hänel nicht.


----------



## Mozartkugel (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

was den Hänel für mich aber sympathisch macht... er beginnt ja seine Vorträge oft mit dem Satz... "es muss ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden sein..." #6

In vielen Vereinspfützen ist halt der Hecht sehr stark vertreten und eben nicht der Zander.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> er beginnt ja seine Vorträge oft mit dem Satz... "es muss ein nennenswerter Bestand vorhanden sein...


Johehmdrum - sächt er ja schon selber :m



> In vielen Vereinspfützen ist halt der Hecht sehr stark vertreten und eben nicht der Zander.


Richtig. Da dienen n paar einsame Satzzander allerhöchstens als Hechtfutter. Vermehrung fast zu 100 % ausgeschlossen und reines Wunschdenken von Leuten, die von Gewässerbiologie null Ahnung haben. Insbesondere, wenn das auch noch ein übler Schlammtümpel mit wüstem Grundfaulgeblubber ist. Oder andersrum extrem klar und hell bis in die letzte Ritze.

Hauptsache die Viecher pauschal reinschmeißen, dann mit "gekaufter Kompetenz" in Form von 96798687567865765 Köderfarben anrücken, bei im Bodensumpf permanent ausbleibendem Bodentock panisch den Tackle-Neuerwerbs-Suizid planen und zum Schluss - da permanent erfolglos - irgendwemschuldgebend die Klageweiber bestellen.

Hilft alles nix, wenn am Horizont von vorn herein ein Gatter steht bzw. sogar der serpentinische Weg zu dessen Dachschadenlatten ebenfalls selbst noch heftig verschlaglocht ist.

Da wäre dann eigentlich die Aufstellung eines Zander-Automaten ganz cool bzw. die logische Konsequenz: 

Ein paar übereinandergeschichtete, sichtige Aquarien - aus denen dann nach Kohleeinwurf (ggf. mit Kapitalenzuschlag) das Ausgesuchte per Druck-Spül-/Saugschlauch-Rutsche direkt zum Entnehmen in den Empfangsschacht geblastet wird. Pfupp, pfupp, ab in die Supp. 

Die moderne Technik dürfte genuch Unterwasser-Ziel- und Identifikationssensoren bieten, damit genau nach Wahl geliefert bzw. nicht falsch gepfuppt wird (vielleicht über Fischfressen-Biometriescanner etc. - Wunder gibt es immer wieder).

Gegen weiteren Aufpreis kann dann vor dem Knütteln noch die eingebaute Poserkamera aktiviert werden, die für Fünfmaakneunzisch extra dann genau zwei Pics ausspuckt bzw. per USB-Slot ausgibt (dazu ließe sich z. B. son Bahnhofs-Fotoautomat illegal ausweiden und entsprechend modifizieren).

Vom grundlegenden Wunschkonzertprinziptrip her 100 % dasselbe, aber dafür mit 100 % Erfolgsgarantie bei 100 % Sichtkontrolle und 100 % Aufwandslosigkeit. 

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, wie da der Stromanschluss mitten in der Pampa halbwegs stressfrei und kostengünstig zu realisieren wäre.

Endlose Kabelwege und/oder Notstromaggregat sind angesichts heutiger Rohstoff-/Fossilpreise zu teuer - daher evtl. son großes Hamsterrad am möglichst nahen Waldrand aufstellen und ein paar unterbeschäftigte/-trainierte Einheimische fürs Darin-Strampeln bezahlen.

Muss sich aber natürlich mit dem Automatenertrag gewinnbringend gegenrechnen, sonst is das Essig (die Betriebssicherung a.k.a. Nilpferdpeitschenantreiber will schließlich auch noch ihr/sein Gehalt inkl. Weihnachtsgeld haben).

Zudem muss ja auch irgendwer den Zander-Nachschub in die Tanks reinkippen.



> Am Ende geht es nur ums Geld.


Muss es. Die Leute leben davon - da is nix mit Sozialamtsnummer.


----------



## dcpolo (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ... obwohl ich auf harte Stöcke stehe.



Gibt's eigentlich noch die Boardferkelwahl? Hätte da ne Nominierung#6


----------



## Fr33 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



dcpolo schrieb:


> Gibt's eigentlich noch die Boardferkelwahl? Hätte da ne Nominierung#6





Glatt überlesen was unser Jürgen da geschrieben hat


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Gibt's eigentlich noch die Boardferkelwahl? Hätte da ne Nominierung#6



Die gibt es glücklicherweise nicht mehr, sonst hätte ich mich nicht getraut das so zu schreiben!

Jürgen


----------



## chrismo1980 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Auch wenn es schon etwas älter ist. Es gibt wieder neuen Zugang. Und scheinbar hat sich das schon gelohnt denn beim diesem zweiten Mal kostet es schlappe 50€ mehr. Angebot und Nachfrage halt. Die Nachfrage scheint jedenfalls da zu sein.


----------



## oldhesse (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

mhhh...
Ich bin da etwas geteilter Meinung mittlerweile. Auf der einen Seite ist sein Angebot ja nicht sonderlich agressiv vermarktet. Noch sind die Videos ja auch online, wobei er ja auch angekündigt hat sie alle zu löschen. 
Die Methode, dass man erst einmal den Grundkurs über mehrere Wochen kostenfrei anbietet um dann suggestiv einen nützlichen nicht mehr kostenfreien Kurs zu vermitteln hat aber natürlich einen kaufmännischen Charme. Die Interessenliste hat er sich durch das E-Mail System ja selbst geschaffen + interessantes Portfolio für alles was da noch so rausgeschossen werden kann in den nächsten Jahren. Also Marketingtechnisch schon ne Nummer.

Nun hab ich gar kein Problem damit, wenn jemand mit Ahnung und Muße sich so aufstellt, dass man mit guten Partnern und etwas Aufwand auch Geld damit verdient, deshalb gönne ich ihm das ganze auch - sofern es sich überhaupt lohnt für ihn. Wer geschäftstriebig ist und die Chance sieht wäre ja doof es nicht zu tun.

Für mich bestätigte es auf jedenfall mal wieder, dass man keine Gallionsfigur im Hobby benötigt, weil es am Ende immer Richtung Kommerz geht. Videoempfehlungen sind daher immer mit etwas Vorsicht zu genießen, weil es automatisch scheinbar auch darin endet, dass Marken, Hersteller und Produkte suggestiv angehoben werden. 

Zum Guide selbst. Die kostenlosen Videos waren gut gemacht, vor allem von der technischen Seite her. In einem Video wo er auf ner Tafel herumgekritzelt hat um Schnurbögen und Strömungen aufzuzeigen war es mir etwas zu lang gezogen und wenig überzeugend, etwas konzeptlos hier. Restlichen Videos sind aber sehr aufschlussreich gewesen und vor allem sympathisch wahrgenommen worden von mir. Insgesamt schon eine gute Reihe, würde nur hoffen, dass er nicht alles löscht und kostenpflichtig macht. Aber das wird er am besten Wissen wie er sich vermarktet und vermarkten will.

Wie das 200 Euro teure Seminar aussieht kann ja mal einer berichten der investiert hat, bin gespannt auf die Meinung.


----------



## chrismo1980 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ja das würde mich auch interessieren. Gerade da er zu Beginn nur ca. 75 Leute aufnehmen wollte und nicht mehr bewerkstelligen konnte (seine Aussage). Sind die 75 in den paar Wochen seit Mai nun alles Profis? Oder hat Ihnen das alles nicht geholfen? Brauchen die ersten 75 Leute keine Hilfe mehr oder warum sind wieder 75 neue Leute zu betreuen?

Grundsätzlich finde ich ihn auch sehr authentisch. Ich fand die meisten Videos auch nett und habe sie mir angeschaut. Meiner Meinung nach sind diese kurzen Videos aber kaum hilfreich, da sie bewusst sehr kurz und knapp aufgebaut sind und kaum Mehrwert liefern (zumindest für mich).


----------



## DAVE1 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich hätte lieber was in der Hand, wenn er das Manifest wie er es ausdrückt
so als Heft oder Buch mit den dazu die ganzen DvD,s.
Da hätte ich auch 50 bis 100 Euro ausgegeben.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## shafty262 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich sehe das auch wie Dave. 200 ist voll überzogen für ein onlinebasiertes "Angelprogramm". Das geht langsam in die Richtung in der sich der Fitnesswahn entwickelt hat.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut und den Preis angemessen, eigentlich noch zu günstig.
> Im nächsten Leben lerne ich das auch noch mit dem Schnurtasten und werde Zanderflüsterer!
> 
> Jürgen



Da bist du etwas spät dran. Den gibt es schon.

http://www.zanderfluesterer.de/galerien/96/video


----------



## Ruti Island (8. September 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



DAVE1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber was in der Hand, wenn er das Manifest wie er es ausdrückt
> so als Heft oder Buch mit den dazu die ganzen DvD,s.
> Da hätte ich auch 50 bis 100 Euro ausgegeben.




Soll doch ein sehr umfangreiches eBook inklusive sein. Und das ausdrucken sollte nicht das Problem sein [emoji6]


Beste Grüße 
Nils


----------



## andreas079 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich hab es und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Einzige Manko das der hänel selbst selten online ist aber dann alles nachholt


----------



## Moerser83 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ist der Preis denn Gerechtfertigt oder bekommt man da nur sachen die es eh schon im WWW gibt genannt oder gezeigt?


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ist der Preis denn Gerechtfertigt oder bekommt man da nur sachen die es eh schon im WWW gibt genannt oder gezeigt?


Man findet doch alles im Internet so darf man das nicht sehen finde ich.


----------



## andreas079 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Naja billig ist es natürlich nicht und ich hätte es natürlich nicht gemacht wenn ich es mir nicht erlauben kann.

Gerechtfertigt?  Hm was soll ich sagen 
Für Anfänger auf alle Fälle  sind viele Videos dabei dann ein klasse e bock und natürlich das Forum wo es wirklich sachlich zur Sache geht. Und auch für vortgeschritene ist es auch interessant aber denk jezt nicht das da ein Geheimnis gelüftet wird was es noch nie gegeben hat weil trotz allem lernt und fängt man nur am wasser


----------



## AlexAstloch (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Naja billig ist es natürlich nicht und ich hätte es natürlich nicht gemacht wenn ich es mir nicht erlauben kann.
> 
> Gerechtfertigt?  Hm was soll ich sagen
> Für Anfänger auf alle Fälle  sind viele Videos dabei dann ein klasse e bock und natürlich das Forum wo es wirklich sachlich zur Sache geht. Und auch für vortgeschritene ist es auch interessant aber denk jezt nicht das da ein Geheimnis gelüftet wird was es noch nie gegeben hat weil trotz allem lernt und fängt man nur am wasser



Danke für den hilfreichen Post! War auch ernsthaft am überlegen ob ich mich registriere. Der Hänel ist ne Wucht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Naja billig ist es natürlich nicht und ich hätte es natürlich nicht gemacht wenn ich es mir nicht erlauben kann.
> 
> *Gerechtfertigt?  Hm was soll ich sagen
> Für Anfänger auf alle Fälle*  .....



Moin,

ich denke, das ein solches Angebot für die oben genannte Zielgruppe seinen Reiz haben kann.

Ob es sich auf alle Fälle "lohnt" gebe ich mal an Rheinangler Andreas weiter.

Hat es denn bei Dir "wuchtige" Erfolge gegeben im Rhein?

Es gibt beim Zanderangeln nur ganz wenige Stellschrauben, die man anziehen kann - Zanderangelei ist und bleibt mit die simpelste Angeltechnik überhaupt.

Es gibt Viel zu bereden und zu diskutieren - gerade im Anfängerbereich , und Alles - wirklich Alles wird gewogen und befunden am subjektiven Hausgewässer und am jeweiligen Raubfischbestand.

Da gibt es Eigenarten und Chancen-Verhältnisse, die man sich selbst erarbeiten muss.

Und oft genug lohnt es sich vom Grundsatz einfach nicht, da kann man buchen und kaufen, bis die Schwarte kracht.

Will man vllt. nicht so gerne hören, ist aber so.

R.S.


----------



## andreas079 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Na ich habe jezt noch nix über 59 cm aus dem Rhein gefangen aber im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr hab ich mich stark verbessert und geh selten als Schneider nach hause. 
Würde es jezt aber nicht darauf zurückzuführen aber es hat dazu beigetragen


----------



## Moerser83 (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Klar das man den ein oder anderen Kniff da sicher erfahren kann aber der Preis ist schon ne Hausnummer, ob man es sich leisten kann oder nicht ist ja egal. 
Wenn du sagst das es dir geholfen ist ja gut aber wiederrum wenn man viel am Wasser ist wird man von mal zu mal erfolgreicher und die Fänge stiegern sich.


----------



## Promachos (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



andreas079 schrieb:


> Na ich habe jezt noch nix über 59 cm aus dem Rhein gefangen aber im Gegensatz zum Vorjahr hab ich mich stark verbessert und geh selten als Schneider nach hause.
> Würde es jezt aber nicht darauf zurückzuführen aber es hat dazu beigetragen



Hallo!

Allein, wenn es dich motiviert hat, häufiger ans Wasser zu gehen, war es für dich persönlich eine sinnvolle und gute Investition.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Allein, wenn es dich motiviert hat, häufiger ans Wasser zu gehen, war es für dich persönlich eine sinnvolle und gute Investition.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


So einfach kanns sein ..
#6#6#6


----------



## andreas079 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hab leider keine zeit durch das Seminar gewonnen bin genau so oft am Wasser wie immer.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Am 3 April findet ein kostenloses "Online Seminar" statt.
Man muss sich vorher dafür anmelden.

http://www.zanderkant.de/online-seminar-anmeldung

Falls es jemand interessiert. Ich werde es mir vermutlich zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Am 3 April findet ein kostenloses "Online Seminar" statt.
> Man muss sich vorher dafür anmelden.
> 
> http://www.zanderkant.de/online-seminar-anmeldung
> ...


 

Was erwartet man von so etwas?
Der Herr Wilde war zb. hier in Hannover am MLK bei uns im verein, man bekommt immer einen Zander überlistet, meist untermaßig, aber irgendwas geht meist-er hat es geschafft mit 15 anderen Leuten völlig Schneider zu bleiben!
Ich denke das zeigt das die alle nur mit Wasser kochen, Erfolg am Wasser hängt von der verbrachten zeit am Wasser ab, dass ist alles!


----------



## kati48268 (30. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> ... Erfolg am Wasser hängt von der verbrachten zeit am Wasser ab, dass ist alles!


Dem widerspreche ich aber mal ausdrücklich!|rolleyes


----------



## 50er-Jäger (30. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich aber mal ausdrücklich!|rolleyes


 

Ach ja?

Ich behaupte einfach, wenn jeder der ein wenig mit seiner Ausrüstung um kann, soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wie die sogenannten Profis, fängt er kein Stück schlechter!


----------



## Purist (30. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Ich behaupte einfach, wenn jeder der ein wenig mit seiner Ausrüstung um kann, soviel Zeit am Wasser verbringen würde wie die sogenannten Profis, fängt er kein Stück schlechter!



Addiere Glück (=Zufall), Wetterlage, Tageszeit und richtige Angelplatzwahl (ist oft genug auch mehr Glück als Verstand, egal ob beim Berufs- oder Hobbyangler) hinzu und ich teile durchaus deine Ansicht.


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Wenn ich sehe (Videos usw.) WO unsere Profis auf die Räuberjagd gehen - ist in der Regel ein Bruchteil an Zeit nötig um zu fangen, als an unseren lokal überrannten Gewässer.....

Gefühlt werden doch 80% der Clips die uns serviert werden in Holland, an der Elbe , Ebro und ggf noch Schweden abgedreht. Die restlichen 20% kommen dann von Rhein und co.....


----------



## Purist (31. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gefühlt werden doch 80% der Clips die uns serviert werden in Holland, an der Elbe , Ebro und ggf noch Schweden abgedreht. Die restlichen 20% kommen dann von Rhein und co.....



Definitiv, aber der noch größere Trick an den Videos ist der gleiche wie bei Fotos: Du weisst gar nicht viele Stunden, Tage, Wochen und Monate für die Aufnahmen nötig waren, zusammengeschnitten hat's dann in 5min bzw. an einem Tag geklappt. Fertig ist der "Experte" bzw. "Profi", zumindest für alle naiven Angler, vor allem die lukrativen Jungangler. 

Was waren das noch für Zeiten, als Angelgerätefirmen noch mit Fangfotos ihrer Kundschaft warben und denen dafür Prämien gaben. Profis brauchte man damals nicht, nur gute Autoren.


----------



## kati48268 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Es gehört sicherlich mehr dazu als nur die Zeit und gute Gewässer.
- Erfahrung (ok, geht dicht mit Zeit einher)
- die Fähigkeit, aus Erfahrungen die richtigen Schlüsse zu ziehen
- das Herzblut, den Biss, den Ehrgeiz, den Riecher
- und sicherlich auch so etwas wie 'das Können'.

Habe mit diversen bekannten Größen geangelt und man nimmt schon oft besondere Eigenarten wahr ...aber auch nicht bei allen.
Dieselben Eignungen findet man aber auch in seinem Bekanntenkreis, wo es sicher oft welche gibt, die einfach ein Quentchen mehr drauf haben als der Rest.

Was ist so schwer daran das anzuerkennen?
Wäre etwa jeder auch ein Schuhmacher, ein Ali, ein Kasparow,... wenn er nur die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, sich in die jeweiligen Themen rein zu knien?

Und um bei Sebastian Hänel zu bleiben: er ist echt ein Könner auf seinem Gebiet. Man besuche eins seiner Live-Seminare mit denen er ja auch durch die Republik zieht und gehe mal mit ihm ans (für ihn fremde) Wasser und urteile dann


----------



## Fr33 (31. März 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich bestreite gar nicht, dass gewisses Know How und den sogenannten "Riecher" am Wasser eine Rolle spielt. Aber vieles an Know How was sich einst Angler erarbeitet haben - steht heute jeden mit ein paar Clicks frei zu Auswahl. Ich hab mich über Jahre hinweg nebenbei auch in so ziemlich alles reingelesen was z,B. Zander angeht..... 80-90% der Aussagen stimmen komplett miteinander überein. 

Ich hab nen Angelkumpel am Rhein der regelmäßig seinen Zander oder auch mal 2 fängt. Er hat aber auch komplette Schneidertage.... man darf aber nicht verschweigen, dass er aufgrund seiner Wohnlage halt rund jeden 2 Tag am Wasser ist ...(nach Feierabend oder mal davor...).


----------



## Purist (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wäre etwa jeder auch ein Schuhmacher, ein Ali, ein Kasparow,... wenn er nur die Möglichkeit gehabt hätte, sich in die jeweiligen Themen rein zu knien?



Angeln müsste eine erhebliche geistige Leistungsfähigkeit erfordern und eine sehr gute Konstitution voraussetzen, wenn du das ernst meinst. Ich glaube nicht daran, du schreibst ja selber: 


> Dieselben Eignungen findet man aber auch in seinem Bekanntenkreis


Der Unterschied zum Profi ist dann nur noch die Selbstvermarktung.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Angeln müsste eine erhebliche geistige Leistungsfähigkeit erfordern und eine sehr gute Konstitution voraussetzen, wenn du das ernst meinst.


Ein guter Angler kann jeder werden.

Sich von anderen abheben, das kann man, wie du schreibst, durch gute Selbstvermarktung. (Gerade durch YouTube gibt es einige Größen, die dafür bekannt sind, durch gekaufte Guidings gute Videos und Fische zu fangen)

Aber es gibt eben noch die einen Angler, die sich von anderen abheben. Den Hänel und auch den Veit Wilde vermute ich als solche Angler. Die scheinen - wenn ich den Aussagen von Bekannten glauben schenken darf die es erlebt haben - selbst in neuen, unbekannten oder schwierigen Gewässern ihre Fische. Und leben nicht nur von den "guten Gewässern".

Wirklich gut - also in schwierigen Situationen - sind da die wenigsten. Wer viel am Wasser ist, der fängt auch irgendwann viel. Aber wenn es schwer wird, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ein guter Angler kann jeder werden.
> 
> Sich von anderen abheben, das kann man, wie du schreibst, durch gute Selbstvermarktung. (Gerade durch YouTube gibt es einige Größen, die dafür bekannt sind, durch gekaufte Guidings gute Videos und Fische zu fangen)
> 
> ...


 

Dann nochmal die Anmerkung zu seinem Seminar am MLk in Hannover, nicht ein popeligen Fisch den ganzen Nachmittag-so was ist dann für mich kein Profi

Wie schon gesagt, was uns normale Angler von den wie ihr sie ja nennt Profis unterscheidet ist die Zeit am Wasser, das war es!
Denn Profis gibt es nicht in meinen Augen, das einzige was in Deutschland rum läuft und sich Profi nennt sind Markenschlam....n, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Denn mit tollen Bildern wo der Markenköder immer wieder im gleichen Maulwinkel hängt kann man die Jungangler beeindrucken, aber niemanden der die Masche durchschaut hat|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich kenne sowohl Sebastian als auch Veit schon seit Ewigkeiten. Beide haben eine sehr intensive Anglerboard-Vergangenheit, wie übrigens viele andere Szene-Größen  

Beiden muss man zugestehen, dass sie in ihrer Anfangszeit an "normalen Gewässern", wesentlich besser gefangen haben als viele andere Angler. Das kann jeder ganz einfach nachprüfen und das Board hier mal entsprechend durchforsten.

Nach meinen Beobachtungen lieget der wesentliche Unterschied zwischen guten Anglern und sehr erfolgeichen guten Anglern in der Ausdauer. Es gibt Typen, die stellen sich bei -2°C und Schneefall 12 Stunden an eine Hafeneinfahrt und fischen auf "einen Biss" am Tag und wenn der Biss nicht kommt, stehen sie am nächsten Tag wieder da. 

Und es gibt Typen, da gehöre ich selber auch dazu, die bei so einem Wetter auf der Couch bleiben, und sich dann lieber an einem Angelausflug an einem lauen Frühsommerabend erfreuen.


----------



## Mr.Drillinger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

...wenn man kein intaktes soziales Umfeld hat,und nix anderes im Leben hat...worüber man sich freuen kann,als dicke Fische in die Kamera zu halten...um krampfhaft abzuliefern...und bei Sturm,Regen,Minusgraden oder traumhaften +30 Grad in der Sonne zu verbrennen...wo man als normaler Mensch die Zeit mit Freunden und Familie verbringt ?...sind es gute Angler ?...finde ich sehr bedenklich.Das sehe ich anders !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Darfste ja auch anders sehen - das Anglerboard ist ja für alle da....
Ist ja das Schöne..

Für diejenigen, für die Angeln Lebensinhalt ist und für die, die nur mal was wissen wollen, weil sie nur mal im Urlaub angeln gehen wollen..

Und (Halb)Profis gibts schon ne Menge....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310751

Da kann sich dann jeder sein Angebot raussuchen, oder es lassen, oder nur drüber meckern...

Solange der Ton passt, ists ok..


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



50er-Jäger schrieb:


> Dann nochmal die Anmerkung zu seinem Seminar am MLk in Hannover, nicht ein popeligen Fisch den ganzen Nachmittag-so was ist dann für mich kein Profi


Das machst du jetzt allen erstes von einem Angeltag abhängig?
Der Herr Wilde war auch in einem Nachbarort Fischen und konnte direkt mit guten Fängen glänzen.




Mr.Drillinger schrieb:


> ...wenn man kein intaktes soziales Umfeld hat,und nix anderes im Leben hat...worüber man sich freuen kann,als dicke Fische in die Kamera zu halten...um krampfhaft abzuliefern...und bei Sturm,Regen,Minusgraden oder traumhaften +30 Grad in der Sonne zu verbrennen...wo man als normaler Mensch die Zeit mit Freunden und Familie verbringt ?...sind es gute Angler ?...finde ich sehr bedenklich.Das sehe ich anders !!!!!!!!!


Es gibt viele hier im Anglerboard, die sich auch bei schwierigen Bedingungen ans Wasser wagen. Ich würde mich dazu zählen. Warum machen wir das? Weil es unsere Leidenschaft ist.
Ausufernder Gebrauch von Satzzeichen machen es daher noch langen nicht bedenklich. |rolleyes


----------



## tomsen83 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Zu meiner Schul- bzw. Studienzeit habe ich mich fast täglich als Uferangler am Gewässer aufgehalten. Ich habe gefangen wie blöde, da ich mit jedem Angeln mehr über die jeweiligen Gewässer gelernt habe inkl. Zander auf Ansage. Nach dem Studium reduzierte sich die Zeit am Wasser deutlich (ca. einmal alle zwei bis drei Wochen). Und auch wenn mein Equipment nen deutlichen Qualitätssprung gemacht hat und ich ein Boot besitze, haben sich meine Fangquoten seitdem deutlich verschlechtert.

Aus meiner Sicht ist Zeit der wesentliche Faktor, dazu kommt die Passion. Aus dem Faktor Zeit resultiert Erfahrung und Wissen. Je mehr Zeit, desto mehr Wissen. Alles andere ist zu vernachlässigen...Das zeigt sich auch am Beispiel vom MLK. Neues Gewässer und keine Erfahrung an diesem > einer unter vielen...


----------



## kati48268 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Herrlich!
Die Hälfte derjenigen, die dem Angeln jeden Profi-Status absprechen, sitzt Samstags vor der Glotze und jubelt ihren jeweiligen mit Millionen bezahlten Fussballgöttern zu, selbst wenn sie grad nur in der Nutellawerbung auftreten.

Aber bei der eigenen Passion kann es -wenn überhaupt- nur "Bessere" geben, weil diese ja ihr ansonsten asoziales Leben den Fischen opfern.

Ich les hier nur: "Neid".


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Herrlich!
> Die Hälfte derjenigen, die dem Angeln jeden Profi-Status absprechen, sitzt Samstags vor der Glotze und jubelt ihren jeweiligen mit Millionen bezahlten Fussballgöttern zu, selbst wenn sie grad nur in der Nutellawerbung auftreten.
> 
> Aber bei der eigenen Passion kann es -wenn überhaupt- nur "Bessere" geben, weil diese ja ihr ansonsten asoziales Leben den Fischen opfern.
> ...


 

"Neid" auf die verbrachte Zeit am Wasser ja, das war es dann aber auch schon, denn alles andere wäre bei jedem Angler, der mit Spaß und etwas Wissen und Verrücktheit dabei ist genau gleich-nämlich die Fänge!


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Dass immer gleich die Neid-Keule ausgepackt wird, wenn man von reinen Tatsachen wie effektive Angelzeit spricht. 

 Natürlich würde ich auch gerne sogut wie jeden Tag ans oder aufs Wasser. Andererseits habe ich persönlich keinen Bock das Haupt- oder Nebenerwerbsmäßig zu machen. Ein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen ging nicht selten daneben....


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich denke auch, dass die konkrete Zeit/Häufigkeit am Wasser der allerwichtigste Faktor für konstante Fänge ist.

Einen entsprechenden Fischbestand natürlich auch vorausgesetzt - es bringt z. B. nix, insgesamt dreimal im Jahr "gezielt" auf die zwei überlebenden 50er-Besatzzander im Vereinstümpel zu angeln und dann bei Misserfolg enttäuscht zu sein.

Wenn jemand seinen Lebensunterhalt mit Angeln bestreitet (für mich die neutrale Definition von "Angelprofi"), isses ja klar, dass der viel häufiger rauskommt als unsereins.

Und dass der das nach Möglichkeit an Gewässern mit lohnenswertem Bestand tut.

Muss er ja definitiv auch, sonst hat er quasi selbst nix (mehr) zu beißen - ein Profi, der auf Dauer nix fängt, ist ziemlich schnell mal Profi gewesen und muss sich wieder nen normalen Job suchen.

Daher is auch "Stehenbleiben" nich, da müssen parallel neue Erwerbsquellen (z. B. Online-Guiding) erschlossen werden - wer sich nicht weiterentwickelt bzw. nach mehreren Standbeinen schaut, ist irgendwann oder eventuell auch recht schnell weg vom Fenster.

Gewisse betriebswirtschaftliche Fähigkeiten auch vorausgesetzt - wie eben bei jedem Selbstständigen/Freiberufler. 

Nur gut angeln können reicht da einfach nicht, um überleben zu können. Das muss sich rechnen, ständig null zu null oder gar drauflegen is nich.

Von daher finde ich diese Hänel-Online-Geschichte wie gesagt überhaupt nicht verwerflich.

Andererseits glaube ich, dass das "Profi-Anglertum" auch nicht unbedingt immer nur erbaulich und mitunter (r)echt hart verdientes Geld ist

-->



> Andererseits habe ich persönlich keinen Bock das Haupt- oder  Nebenerwerbsmäßig zu machen. Ein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen ging nicht  selten daneben....


Ich hätte schon alleine mal gar keinen Bock druff, quasi ständig unter Beobachtung zu stehen. 

"Ruhm" hat halt auch seine Schattenseiten (egal in welcher Branche - ob nu Angeln, Musik oder sonstwas). 

Damit muss man klarkommen, wenn man sowas macht und davon leben will.

Mir wäre das jedoch viel zu stressig - ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie einfach nur eins: 

Möglichst komplett abschalten, die Rübe freibekommen und dabei so wenig Menschen wie nur möglich sehen. Ohne Erfolgsdruck und Erklärbär.

Würde mich daher schon allein aus diesem Grund von vorn herein überhaupt nicht als "Angelprofi" eignen.

Andererseits erwarte ich bei meinen jobbedingt quasi zwangsweise wenigen Angelausflügen jedoch keinerlei Fangwunder.

Ohne das BW-Nachtangelverbot wäre es ne Runde entspannter, da käme ich deutlich (!!) häufiger raus bzw. würde quasi zu 90 % ausschließlich nachts angreifen (auch mit der Spinne).

Aber is nun mal nich - insofern:

--> ich freu mich einfach über jedes Angel-Mal und jeden Fisch. 

Zumal unsere Ballungsraumgewässer hier auch noch unter extremem Angeldruck stehen und nicht gerade heftige Reproduktionsgeneratoren sind.

Ich glaub einfach, dass viele Angler einfach zu viel von sich selbst erwarten - obwohl das oft wg. einer Kombi aus Zeitmangel und nicht so tollen Gewässern überhaupt keinen Sinn macht.

Da KANN dann vorn vorn herein - bis auf "fette" Zufallstreffer, die natürlich immer möglich sind - gar nicht großartig was gehen.

Viel verfügbare Angelzeit + anständiger Bestand = anständige und auch regelmäßige Fänge, wenn man einigermaßen mit seinem Tackle umgehen kann.

Wenn diese beiden Faktoren bei einem nicht gegeben sind, hilft IMO nur Umdenken in puncto Erwartungshaltung.

Wobei bei viel verfügbarer Angelzeit die Chancen natürlich auch bei einem recht bitteren Bestand vergleichsweise deutlich steigen - wie es hier irgendein Boardie in seiner Signatur mit "Nur der Köder im Wasser fängt" so schön ausdrückt.

Zeitmangel scheint allgemein das größte Problem zu sein - wie man ja auch jedes Jahr hier im Board in Neujahrs-Threads liest, wo sich stets n Haufen Leute viel mehr Gelegenheit zum Angeln wünschen.

Und wenn so ein Online-Guiding jemandem hilft, seine knappe Angelzeit effektiver zu nutzen, isses doch voll ok.

Andererseits kann der Anbieter aber auch nix dafür, wenn das evtl. Leute buchen, die sich bei 3x Angeln pro Jahr an quasi zanderfreien Gewässern gigantische Wunder erhoffen.


----------



## Holz Hecht (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das machst du jetzt allen erstes von einem Angeltag abhängig?



Sehe ich genauso. Ich finde es sehr schade,  dass Pros immer gleich als Protzer und Poser dargestellt werden,  wenn sie auch nur einmal nicht überragend in Sachen Fängen abliefern. 

Ich denke wenn man solch einen Profi mal gegen eine Handvoll Durchschnittsangler über mehrer Tage an unterschiedlichen Gewässern zum Testangeln antreten lassen würde,  würde der Pro sicher in 70% aller Fälle mehr fangen. 

Ich bin mir auch sicher,  dass man alleine duch Zeit am Wasser nicht zu einem Profi Angler wird. Es gehört einfach mehr dazu,  als nur jeden Tag am wasser zu stehen und unter Umständen immer die gleichen Fehler zu machen,  meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Ich bin mir auch sicher,  dass man alleine duch Zeit am Wasser nicht zu  einem Profi Angler wird. Es gehört einfach mehr dazu,  als nur jeden Tag  am wasser zu stehen und unter Umständen immer die gleichen Fehler zu  machen,  meiner Meinung nach.


Na ja, Lernresistenz tut irgendwie nirgendwo gut... geht ja auch nicht drum, gleich Profi zu werden, sondern erstmal regelmäßig zu fangen

--->

Wer nicht regelmäßig fängt bzw. nicht die Gelegenheit/Gewässer dazu hat, sollte sich vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt das Ziel setzen, vom Angeln leben zu wollen.

Das ergibt sich IMO irgendwie im Lauf der Zeit - aus ner Mischung aus gewissem Talent, Zeit (= Möglichkeit zum Erfahrungsaufbau), Geschäftssinn, Connections/Leutekennen  und Zugang zu lohnenswerten Gewässern in akzeptabler Anzahl.

Der "angeltalentierteste" Typ wird/kann nix großartig reißen, wenn er zeitmäßig nicht rauskommt und/oder keine anständigen Gewässer zur Verfügung hat.

Und selbst wenn das alles am Start sein sollte, kann er sich nicht halten bzw. wird nix an den Start bekommen, falls er eine betriebswirtschaftliche/geschäftliche Null sein sollte.

Da wird er dann vielleicht berühmt, aber nicht unbedingt "reich"


----------



## geomujo (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Geht denn von den eingenommenen Gelden eines Guidings auch ein gewisser Betrag in den Besatz und Pflege der Gewässer?

Wenn nicht, wäre das so ein typisches Schmarotzertum wie es überall im Land grassiert.

In Sachsen-Anhalt ist das genau aus dem Grunde gesetzlich verboten! Unter einem professionellen Angler verstehe ich einen gesponsorten Angler. 
In Japan ist das noch viel ausgeprägter. Da stehen alle bei irgendwelchen großen Firmen unter Vertrag - wie auch die japanischen Skispringer. Der professionelle selbstständige Angler ist wirtschaftlich eben kein kostendeckendes oder gar gewinnabwerfendes Geschäftsmodell - nicht ohne zu schmarotzen. Von daher ist es für mich nicht OK ob jemand damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient (auf Kosten Anderer).

Insgesamt passt es aber zur Mentalität Vieler - sich den Erfolg lieber erkaufen zu wollen als durch eigene Hände und Schweiß zu erarbeiten. Beispiele dafür gehen bis hoch in die Politik und Wirtschaft.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



geomujo schrieb:


> Geht denn von den eingenommenen Gelden eines Guidings auch ein gewisser Betrag in den Besatz und Pflege der Gewässer?
> 
> Wenn nicht, wäre das so ein typisches Schmarotzertum wie es überall im Land grassiert.
> 
> ...


 

Erkläre das doch mal in der Stammkneipe in Schaprode genau so den Jungs von TBA#6


----------



## Purist (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Andererseits kann der Anbieter aber auch nix dafür, wenn das evtl. Leute buchen, die sich bei 3x Angeln pro Jahr an quasi zanderfreien Gewässern gigantische Wunder erhoffen.



Natürlich kann er nichts dafür, aber die beschehren ihm sein Einkommen, sie sind, neben denen, die keine Zeit zum Angeln haben, sein Hauptgeschäftsfeld. Diejenigen, die an zanderreichen Gewässern angeln, brauchen seine "Hilfe" doch gar nicht. Die lernen das, was sie nicht können, entweder vom Angelkollegen oder durch eigene Erfahrung per Zufall.

Das ist der Grund warum ich Guiding nicht mag, weil das entweder mit Fangerfolg durch Geld oder durch Ausnutzung von Gutgläubigen abläuft, neben der schon angesprochenen Schmarotzerei derjenigen, die es durchführen.

Ehrenamtliche, die Kindern und Neulingen im Verein Kniffe beibringen, was im ganzen Land geschieht, zeigen das es auch völlig anders geht. Genauso wie der Angelkollege, mit dem man einen Tratsch hält. Man muss nicht sämtliche soziale Interaktion durchkapitalisieren und genauso wenig einen Hype um Dinge veranstalten, die seit Jahrzehnten bekannt sind und schon unzählige Mal abgedruckt wurden (Zanderangelei).


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Nu ja, ich glaube, da sollte man auch zwischen dem Online-Guiding und Real-Guiding unterscheiden.

Online-Guiding, na ja, wer's braucht und sich was von erhofft - nur zu. Für mich wär das jetzt auch nicht unbedingt was. Aber wenn das jemand wirklich was bringt, why not.

Real-Guiding an sich stehe ich sehr zwiegespalten gegenüber:

Einerseits möchte verständlicherweise niemand "Heuschreckenschwärme" mit unangenehmen Nebenwirkungen haben.

Aber andererseits bin ich sehr froh, wenn ich seltenerweise mal weit von unserer Verboots-BW-Angelwüste weg an - vor allem große und evtl. nicht ungefährliche - Gewässer fahre und da auf jemanden zurückgreifen kann, der sich auch in puncto Sicherheit auskennt.

Und wenn man vor Ort niemanden privat kennt, bleiben halt nur entsprechende kommerzielle Angebote

--> ich hab mit Bootsangeln bislang nur poplige Baggersee-Erfahrung, auch nur gerudert und nix mit Motor sowie ohne Echolot.

Somit würde ich mich persönlich gar nicht trauen, ohne Guide z. B. einfach mal auf die Ostsee rauszufahren mit irgend einer Nussschale ohne Führerscheinpflicht.

Auch z. B. der Bodensee oder große Stauseen wären mir da gleichermaßen gruselig - einfach, weil ich sozusagen nix großartig von Bootsangeln verstehe.

Da wäre ich mehr mit Bootskontrolle/Echolot-Interpretation/-Fehlbedienung als mit Angeln beschäftigt, das bockt es nicht...

Und ich will aber dann auch definitiv möglichst was fangen, denn dazu fahre ich ja extra hin. Ein viel zu großer Overkill für ein paar Tage.

Beispielsweise auch am Bodden würde ich ohne Guide schlichtweg dastehen wie der völlig orientierungslose Ochs vorm Wasserberg - genau null Plan, was wie und wo am besten zu tun ist. 

Und bei nem Versuch auf eigene Faust wahrscheinlich noch absaufen oder sonst irgendeinen Mist aufgrund von Erfahrungsmangel bauen.

Und es lohnt sich andererseits für mich auch genau null, da selbst entsprechende Kompetenzen (oder gar ein Boot inkl. Sicherheitsausrüstung und Lot) zu erwerben für meine paar Mal Weit-Außerhalb-Großgewässerangeln in zehn Schaltjahren

--> weil ich hier im "Normalbetrieb" in meiner Gegend flächendeckend weder Bootsangeln noch Rumecholoten darf im Umkreis von ein paar Hundert Km. Bin quasi ne "automatische Landratte", Boote sind hier bei uns aus genannten Gründen lediglich schöne Staubfänger.

Schon fürs Baggersee-Rudern beim Kumpel muss ich richtig weit fahren - was aus Zeitmangel auch schon eher Seltenheitswert hat.

Insofern finde ich Guiding-Möglichkeiten gut - kann es aber andererseits auch voll verstehen, wenn Ortsansässige überhaupt nicht auf "Invasionen" stehen.

Somit bin ich da weder klar dafür noch klar dagegen.


----------



## Purist (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern finde ich Guiding-Möglichkeiten gut - kann es aber andererseits auch voll verstehen, wenn Ortsansässige überhaupt nicht auf "Invasionen" stehen.



Mit deiner ausführlichen Erläuterung hast du mich auf die schnelle dazu gebracht, dass mit dem Bootsguiding deutlich weniger kritisch zu sehen |wavey: 

Wobei man sich trotzdem auch dann die Frage stellen muss: Wenn man schon kaum Zeit hat, warum muss es dann dieses oder jenes Gewässer sein, was eigentlich für Ortsfremde zu schwer zu beangeln ist? Nur weil es einen bestimmten Ruf  genießt? Ich sehe die Sache mit dem "schnellen Fang" wegen "akutem Zeitmangel" extrem kritisch. Entweder oder- Angeln ist eigentlich ein Hobby was viel Zeit verschlingt und dahinter steckt der tiefere Sinn: Erholung. Wer das nicht will, für den tut's auch der Forellenpuff oder der winzig kleine überbesetzte Vereinspuff um die Ecke... Wenn da nur nicht die Profis mit ihren Fangfotos wären |rolleyes... oder eben dann doch ein anderes Hobby, bei dem man nicht auf Lebewesen angewiesen ist, die man nicht unter Kontrolle haben kann.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



> Wobei man sich trotzdem auch dann die Frage stellen muss: Wenn man schon  kaum Zeit hat, warum muss es dann dieses oder jenes Gewässer sein, was  eigentlich für Ortsfremde zu schwer zu beangeln ist?


Ganz einfach: Weil man Bock druff hat und mal was anderes sehen will.

Bzw. mal ein Gewässer beangeln, das den Namen "Gewässer" auch verdient hat.

Völlig unabhängig von irgendwelchem Profibilderkram oder sonstigem Gepose, sowas interessiert mich genau null (und hat es auch noch nie).

Bei uns sind Barsche mit 20 cm und Hechte mit 65 cm kapital. Zander sind quasi nicht vorhanden (machen auch wg. Schlammgemorchel größtenteils ohnehin keinen Sinn). Paar vereinzelte Waller noch dazu. 

Selbstvermehrende Bestände größtenteils komplett Fehlanzeige - wenn man mal von den verbutteten Weißfischen und Barschen absieht.

Was da früher mal irgendwie Hecht-Schleien-Kraut-klar war, ist nunmehr übelst versatzkarpft-verwühlt und suppentrübe. Ständig Satzer rein, aber keine raus.

Meterhechte und größere Barsche müssen wir uns hier schnitzen, damit ist schon seit mindestens 20 Jahren Schluss.

Auch, weil mancherorts "Ablasspolitik" betrieben wird - d. h. spätestens alle zwei Jahre wird komplett abgelassen, alle Fische werden "live" geplättet und direkt verkauft.

Was sich nicht verkaufen lässt (Kleinrotaugen etc.), wird entsorgt.

Dann wird zumindest in einem Fall ausgebaggert und radikalst ausgewasserpflanzt, damit die Badetouris nen "keimfreien" Tümpel haben.

Dann wieder Wasser reinlaufen lassen, etwas "Küchenbesatz" rein (vor allem Satzkarpfen und Refos plus ne Handvoll Zander plus ne Handvoll Weißfisch als Zanderfutter), damit das Spiel von neuem beginnen kann

--> what the fuck is nature. Da nicht wirklich existent, wenn man mal von den Stechmücken absieht. 

Ohne Besatz wäre hier alles mausetot, krampfhaftes Rumgenachhalte durch Anglerzahlenreduzierung plus Besatzunterlassung käme quasi einem allgemeinen Angelverbot in der gesamten Region gleich - da dürften dann grob überschlagen insgesamt noch zehn Elitäre mit Monsterkohle ran, das wäre es dann.

Der Rest könnte dann auswandern bzw. sein Tackle verkaufen.

Maximale Gewässergröße im Umkreis von mehreren Hundert Km vielleicht 5 ha, wenn's hochkommt maximal vielleicht 10 ha. Sehr viele selbst gebaggerte "Badewannen" von 50 x 30 x 2 m (die ich mir dann aber echt auch nicht gebe, das ist dann doch deutlich zu doof).

Dazu Nachtangelverbot, Anfütterungsverbot, Boots-Verbot, sehr oft dazu Drillingsverbot und Kukö-Verbot.

Dazu weitere Beschränkungen wie Angeln nur von Mai bis September, dabei dann z. B. am WE auch noch limitiert von 6 bis 11 Uhr morgens.

Plus bei ansatzweise schönem Wetter eine unglaubliche Ballungsraum-Touri-Invasion, die Angeln quasi unmöglich macht (weil man dann nur Tretboote und Lumas fängt).

Insofern ist



> Angeln ist eigentlich ein Hobby was viel Zeit verschlingt


quasi hinfällig - denn selbst wenn man Zeit haben sollte, wird sie einem zumindest im Sommer nicht viel nützen. 

Nachts dürfen wir ja nicht - also bleibt nur Tagangeln gegen die (Touri-Invasions-) Uhr oder halt Ausweichen auf Sauwetter.

Und das alles für unglaublich hohe Preise. Auch da gilt bei uns vollumfänglich "friss oder stirb" - da gibt man sich so allerlei, was man sich eigentlich nicht unbedingt geben will.

Die Alternative besteht jedoch darin, das Angeln komplett zu stecken - es gibt weder was auszuweichen noch was auszusuchen. Also nimmt man halt das, was da ist, auch wenn es sehr bitter ist.

Alle Gewässer bis auf ein paar vereinsexklusive Forellenbäche komplett künstlich. Ok, der Neckar noch, aber der ist ja quasi auch künstlich.

Da bekommt man bei Gelegenheit schon mal Lust, mal wo zu angeln, wo man auch von Angeln sprechen kann.

Da hat überhaupt nix mit schnellem Erfolg für Geld, Profilierungssucht, krampfhafter Rekordfischjagd  oder sonstwas zu tun.

Sondern einfach nur mit dem Wunsch, mal halbwegs (noch) normal in Ruhe angeln zu können und dabei auch mal ne halbwegs erträgliche Erfolgsaussicht zu haben.

Ohne "Freibadangeln", Quasi-Nix-Dürfen und sonstiges Gestresse.

Und wenn man dann mal woanders weilt und sich null auskennt, ist man übern Guide aus genannten Gründen schon recht dankbar.

*Um nun endlich wieder zum eigentlichen Thread-Thema zurückzukommen (Exkurs-Ende):*

Ist aber dennoch irgendwie "witzig", wenn dann ausgerechnet Leute aus dieser Angelwüstengegend hier son Online-Zanderguiding buchen und sich zu Tode zielfischspezialisieren - das ist dann doch eher hoffnungslose Wunschvorstellung


----------



## Purist (1. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Sondern einfach nur mit dem Wunsch, mal halbwegs (noch) normal in Ruhe angeln zu können und dabei auch mal ne halbwegs erträgliche Erfolgsaussicht zu haben.
> 
> Und wenn man dann mal woanders weilt und sich null auskennt, ist man übern Guide aus genannten Gründen schon recht dankbar.



Alles verständlich und legitim, aber das Guiding klingt in dem Zusammenhang dann eher nach "Angelplatzhopping". Es gibt gewiss noch unzählige Angler, die, wie ich übrigens auch, ihr Revier fernab ihres Wohnortes sehen und in den Urlauben immer in der selben Gegen verweilen und daher die Gewässer vor Ort kennen, kennengelernt haben. Einen Guide braucht man nicht, wenn man sich darauf einlässt, aber auch genug Vertrauen in sein eigenes Können hat. Wenn das Ziel aber nicht das Angeln, der "durchschnittliche" Erfolg, sondern der schnelle Fang der besonders Kapitalen ist, wird die Sache zumindest fragwürdig. 

Das schließt keineswegs aus, dass man auch in völlig fremden Gegenden 'mal seine Ruten auswirft. Das mache ich auch, wenn auch unregelmäßig, trotzdem habe ich mich noch nie nach einem Guide gesehnt, angeln war für mich immer: Erfolge selber erarbeiten, Gewässer selber auskundschaften und vor allem: Vertrauen in mein Wissen und Können zu haben. 

Wenn ich 1-3 Jahre meinen Schein hätte, weil mir die Monsterfische im Zeitschriftenregal den Kopf verdreht hätten, und ich die nicht fange, weil ich eigentlich keine Ahnung habe, da wäre ein Guide sinnvoll, der müsste aber eigentlich eher Lehrer heißen. 



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ist aber dennoch irgendwie "witzig", wenn dann ausgerechnet Leute aus dieser Angelwüstengegend hier son Online-Zanderguiding buchen und sich zu Tode zielfischspezialisieren - das ist dann doch eher hoffnungslose Wunschvorstellung



Purer Nonsense, wenn du mich fragst. 
Erwartungen die durch "Angelmedien" geweckt werden, haben mit der Realität nicht mehr viel zu tun, aber nur so rollt der Rubel.


----------



## Gäddsax (3. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Der Kollege kann einem echt leid tun.
Kaum zu glauben, was da für Fragen gestellt werden.
Man kommt sich so vor, als ob die Leute noch nie eine Angel in der Hand gehabt haben.
"Wie knote ich meine Schnur am Haken fest"
"Beißen sie auch bei Regen"
Alle ca. 10 sec. eine dieser Fragen.

Solche Fragen stellt man nicht mal mit 7-8 Jahren.
Von diesen Leuten gibt es hier bestimmt auch viele, die aber womöglich nie einen Beitrag heraus bekommen.

Ich habe immer mal rein geschaut.
Der Vortrag hat über 2(!) h. gedauert. Dauert immer noch an (Fragestunde) 18:40 Uhr.
Wirklich nicht schlecht gemacht.
Leider hatte ich immer Aussetzer was den Ton betrifft.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich habe es nicht geschafft, allerdings kann man sich das Seminar wohl bis Mittwoch anschauen.
http://www.zanderkant.de/zander-online-seminar-aufzeichnung


----------



## shafty262 (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Es gab keine weltbewegenden Neuigkeiten. Ich denke das war als Werbeaktions für das "Große" Zanderkant Manifest gedacht. Der Chat war voll mit irgendwelchen nervenden Kiddies die die ganze Zeit sowas von dumme Fragen gestellt haben das ich auf Youtube Vollbild gewechselt hab. Im großen und ganzen war es OK.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (4. April 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Es gab keine weltbewegenden Neuigkeiten. Ich denke das war als Werbeaktions für das "Große" Zanderkant Manifest gedacht.


In der aktuellen Mail hieß es ja auch wieder, dass das aktuelle Manifest wieder ein paar Plätze frei hat.


----------



## veltins76 (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Hallo,
ich verstehe die Aufregung mancher Angler hier überhaupt nicht.Ich selber Angle schon seit einigen Jahren und damals hat man sich doch auch Unmengen von Angelzeitschriften und das eine oder andere VHS Video gekauft.Heute regt man sich für c.a. 150,- Euro auf ???.Sebastian Hänel hat sich speziell auf Zander soviel Mühe gegeben sein Wissen auf eine Art und Weise wieder zugeben wie es bis Heute keiner geschafft hat.Soviel Wissen haben noch nicht einmal Angler die seit 20 Jahren auf Zander Angeln und erklären können warum es so ist wie es ist.Ich finde es für Anfänger aber auch für Profis informativ die ihr Wissen um den Zielfisch erweitern möchten.Und wer Arbeitet schon gerne umsonst und umso schöner ist es doch durch sein Hobby sein Geld verdienen zu können,davon hat doch schon fast jeder geträumt.Ich habe mich zwar nicht bei seinem Manifest angemeldet,aber konnte durch seine Video's bei Youtube im letztem Jahr meine ersten 3 Zander durch seine Montagen erbeuten und kann deshalb die Aufregung nicht verstehen.#:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



veltins76 schrieb:


> Soviel Wissen haben noch nicht einmal Angler die seit 20 Jahren auf Zander Angeln und erklären können warum es so ist wie es ist.Ich finde es für Anfänger aber auch für Profis informativ die ihr Wissen um den Zielfisch erweitern möchten.Und wer Arbeitet schon gerne umsonst und umso schöner ist es doch durch sein Hobby sein Geld verdienen zu können



Dann ist es kein Hobby mehr sondern hartes Geschäft mit Erfolgsdruck.

Und glaub mal,es gibt noch genügend andere "Wissende" mit 1a Zielfisch Know How.

Die hängen ihr Wissen nur nicht an die große Allgemeinglocke oder machen es zu Geld.Da bleibt es nur ein Hobby.

Ist genauso legitim wie Sebastians Weg.


----------



## Purist (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



veltins76 schrieb:


> aber konnte durch seine Video's bei Youtube im letztem Jahr meine ersten 3 Zander durch seine Montagen erbeuten und kann deshalb die Aufregung nicht verstehen.#:



Das scheinen ja geheimnisvolle Montagen zu sein, bin inzwischen über 20 Jahre ohne die beim Zanderangeln ausgekommen. #c


----------



## fischbär (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

In Zeiten schwindender Guidingmöglichkeiten sicherlich eine gute Idee. Ob's die Kohle wert ist? Tja... Aber bestimmt besser als die superduper highend Rute.


----------



## chrismo1980 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Letztendlich ist es alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen. Die Infos gibt es so oder so ähnlich auch anders. Ist nur mit viel Mühe und/oder Zeit verbunden. Gerade wenn man erst anfängt. Jeder muss selber wissen ob es ihm das wert ist. Dies zu vermarkten ist sicher nicht verwerflich. Hätten alle anderen auch machen können. Er nutzt die neuen Medien aus, was eine gute Geschäftsidee ist (wenn er denn genügend findet die mitmachen).

Was ich mich aber frage. Sind das Manifest und die Videos (gibt es da andere Videos?) wirklich informativ? Denn wenn man ehrlich ist, erfährt man in den kurzen gratis Videos faktisch nichts.


----------



## Zanderchristian78 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



chrismo1980 schrieb:


> Denn wenn man ehrlich ist, erfährt man in den kurzen gratis Videos faktisch nichts.



Wie kommst du denn darauf? Sorry, dass ich mich da einmische. Ich habe seine Videolektionen schon ein paar Monate abonniert und finde, dass der Junge sehr viel und fachlichen Input gibt. 

Ganz aktuell hat er 3 oder 4 große Lektionen draußen, wo er ganz detaillierte Einblicke und Infos gibt, die ich so in der ganzen Branche von noch keinem gesehen habe.  Und das völlig gratis. 

http://www.zanderkant.de/stellenwahl-an-der-zanderkant

Bis jetzt bin ich einfach nur begeistert und sehe viele Zusammenhänge in anderem Blickwinkel, obwohl ich selbst schon viele Erfahrungen mit dem Zanderangeln habe. 

Schon allein für so viel guten Gratisinput, den ich seit langem bei ihm verfolge, überlege ich ernsthaft, mir einen Platz in diesem Manifest zu ergattern. Allein schon, um mal was zurück zu geben. 

Christian


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Habe die kostenlosen Videos jetzt auch geschaut. Ganz nett, aber die InformationsDICHTE ist echt minimal. Gerade im Köderkontakt-Video ist einiges interessantes drinnen. Mir sind es aber zu viele Wiederholungen und einfach unglaublich viel leeres Gerede wie spannend Zander sind. Und die Karte mit den zanderstandplätzen, hmmm. Naja. Die ähnelt aber irgendwie sehr der Karte aus den Kosmos? Angelbüchern und lässt sich mit "je später im Jahr, desto tiefer steht der Fisch" zusammenfassen. Keine super Neuigkeit und trifft so ziemlich auf alle Fische zu. 
Das ganze hat auch irgendwie was von Neurolinguistischem Programmieren und ähnlichem Verkaufshokuspokus. Dazu passt dass letzte Video (unbedingt im Ganzen anschauen !!!!111elf!!!) und die anderen Verkaufstaktiken (kostenlose Email-Tipps, begrenzte Verfügbarkeit, etc.). Wirkt jetzt nicht sonderlich seriös.
Das empfinde ich aber nur im Bezug auf die Videos so. Natürlich weiß der Kerl wie man Zander fängt! Natürlich ist er ein absoluter Pro und hat tolle Tipps! Aber mir persönlich ist es zu fluffig und zu wenig harte Info.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Ich kann mich fischbär voll und ganz anschließen.

Basti ist mit Sicherheit ein total netter Kerl, ein hervorragender Zanderangler und letztendlich ist die Idee gut, alles zum Spinnfischen auf Zander zu bündeln und zusammen zu fassen.

Aber: Er ist offenbar sehr schlecht beraten worden, was seine Verkaufstaktik angeht. Das hat schon fast etwas Sektenhaftes an sich.
Du bist auf der Suche nach dem totalem Zanderglück? Du hast nie Erfolg, sinnlos verbringst du deine Zeit am Wasser. Aber jetzt komme ich, der große Guru und führe dich zur totalen Erleuchtung. Dazu sieh alles bis zum Ende an... so viele haben schon das große Zanderglück durch mich gefunden und du wirst der Nächste sein, wenn du genau das tust, was ich dir sage.

Das finde ich richtig schade. Hätte er doch alles als gutes Buch geschrieben, mit einer tollen DVD dabei und ohne diese zu 80% inhaltsleeren Anfüttervideos und Mantras. Bei seinem Bekanntheitsgrad und entsprechender Qualität der Publikation, wäre das ein Riesenerfolg geworden


----------



## kati48268 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Falsche Einschätzung, weil es marketingtechnisch eine nahezu geniale Idee ist.

Sehr viele jüngere Angler, und mit jünger meine ich u40, gehen an Printmedien komplett vorbei, Zeitschriften wie Bücher.
Mit Letzteren verdient man übrigens sowieso kein Geld mehr, es sei denn man steht irgendwo weit oben in den Verkaufslisten.

Das Internet ist das Medium für diese Gruppe; das geht durch sämtliche Branchen.

Ich hab das oben 'geniale Idee' genannt, nicht weil er der Erste wäre, der seine Dienstleistung (Entertainment + Information) auf diesem Weg anbietet, woanders ist das lange normal, aber im Angelbereich ist er der Erste der diesen Weg ging.

Das Angebot mag einem persönlich nicht zusagen, inhaltlich nicht gefallen, zu teuer sein,... aus Vertrieb'ler Sicht ist es ein klasse Wurf!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Das kann ich natürlich nicht einschätzen, wie erfolgreich er damit ist. Ich wünsche ihm da auch nichts Schlechtes, im Gegenteil, wenn er damit Erfolg hat, so sei ihm dieser von Herzen gegönnt.

Vielleicht bin ich da altmodisch und ziehe es vor, mich mit einem guten Buch auf die Couch oder in den Garten zu setzen, statt vor dem Rechner zu sitzen, aber selbst das finde ich nicht schlimm, wenn er damit die Zielgruppe erreicht, hat er alles richtig gemacht.

Was mich aber wirklich stört ist das "Wie". Heilsversprechen, Zugang zu einem elitären Kreis persönlich betreuter Jünger, genaues Befolgen der Anweisungen des Meisters, viel Gerede über persönliche Erfolge und Erfolge der Jüngerschar, usw. erwecken bei mir ganz automatisch eine Assoziation die zwischen QVC und Sektenguru liegt. 

Ist vielleicht etwas überspitzt formuliert, aber ich habe schon von mehreren Leuten gehört, die diese Methodik des Vertriebs abschreckt. Meine Meinung dazu: Er hat es nicht nötig. Er ist bekannt genug, genießt genügend Sympathien, seine Kompetenz ist anerkannt und der Bedarf nach Zanderwissen ungebrochen. Dieses seltsame Marketing braucht er nicht.


----------



## fischbär (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Absolut! Sekte trifft es gut. Ja, sowas hat Erfolg, die ganze Selbstverbesserungs- und Coachingszene lebt davon. Aber die schöpfen halt nur den selbstunsicheren Teil der Menschen aus und die abhängigen Persönlichkeiten. Keine Ahnung ob man mit sowas glücklich wird. Die Leute die ich persönlich kenne die so drauf sind , sind widerwärtige Psychopathen. (Das bezieht sich nicht!!! auf Sebastian)


----------



## -MW- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Gönn dir bzw. gönnt euch! ja ja der liebe Online-/Medienhype auf Zander...selbst im Blinker wird ja fast nur noch über Raubfische berichtet...und in der Realität haben wir (ausser in Elbe oder paar Kanälen) nicht die besten Bedingungen was Zander angeht
 ...auch das alle mit Gummis losziehen und dafür ne Menge Kohle ausgeben ist genau auf sowas zurückzuführen.. Profitieren tun nur einzelne und nicht die Mehrheit der Angler.

 Also ich persönlich bin lieber am Wasser als vor m PC:m


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Naja Sekte finde ich jetzt bischen sehr hart formuliert. Es ist halt ein Markt da - und der wird mit den Medien von heute eben abgearbeitet. Wer hatt denn heute noch Zeit hunderte KM zu einem richtigen Seminar zu fahren.... da sind solche Online Seminare ne gute Sache.

 Inhaltlich bin ich nach wie vor zwiegespalten. Der Zander ist weiterhin DER gehypte Zielfisch schlecht hin. Gefühlt angeln bzw. wollen 85-90% der Spinnangler Zander fangen.....Blöd nur, dass eben in vielen Gewässern nicht DIE Bestände haben, dass man bei jedem Angeltag mit Gummi durchziehen seine 2-3 Zander fängt. Je näher man in den Süden kommt umso klarer werden die Flüsse. Auch in den letzten Jahren hat sich einiges getan. Richtige "Ekelflüsse" wie der Rhein sind glasklar geworden..... uvm. Wo früher Zander der Hauptfisch war - ist es heute der Hecht, der Rapfen oder der Barsch..... 

 Dass es


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



-MW- schrieb:


> Gönn dir bzw. gönnt euch! ja ja der liebe Online-/Medienhype auf Zander...selbst im Blinker wird ja fast nur noch über Raubfische berichtet...und in der Realität haben wir (ausser in Elbe oder paar Kanälen) nicht die besten Bedingungen was Zander angeht



Das halte ich für ein Grundproblem, weil es den Sinn von "Guiding" dann doch auf den Kopf stellt. Sind nämlich Zander vorhanden, ist's auch nicht schwer einen zu fangen, außer man verpeilt es, nach ihnen zu suchen. 
Beim Karpfen ist's umgekehrt, häufig hohe Population aber (Jung)Angler wollen ihm möglichst kompliziert nachstellen, da braucht's dann auch Guiding, bei aller Montagetechnik |rolleyes
Wozu sich jemand bei Hechten guiden lässt, verstehe ich hingegen überhaupt nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## ronram (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> (...)
> Inhaltlich bin ich nach wie vor zwiegespalten. Der Zander ist weiterhin DER gehypte Zielfisch schlecht hin. Gefühlt angeln bzw. wollen 85-90% der Spinnangler Zander fangen.....Blöd nur, dass eben in vielen Gewässern nicht DIE Bestände haben, dass man bei jedem Angeltag mit Gummi durchziehen seine 2-3 Zander fängt. (...)



Ich bin ja mal gespannt welcher Fisch in Mode kommen wird, wenn man hier keinen Bock mehr auf Zander hat, weil sie zu selten geworden sind.
 #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Grundel mit UUUUUUUL-Spinnrute?


----------



## shafty262 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grundel mit UUUUUUUL-Spinnrute?


[emoji23] [emoji23] 

Das ist mal ne Marktlücke.


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt welcher Fisch in Mode kommen wird, wenn man hier keinen Bock mehr auf Zander hat, weil sie zu selten geworden sind.
> #h



Vor 2-3 Jahren wurde und wird auch teils ein wenig der Rapfen gehypt. Thomas war ja beim Dreh dabei.... ist schon spektakulär sowas mit TopWater Baits zu fangen etc. Power haben die auch mehr wie Zander.... Das Problem ist aber hier kulinarischer Natur. Nach wie vor ist der Beste Fisch der Angler "der Schnitzel :m". Und da kommen grätenreiche Fische schonmal gar nicht in die Auswahl. Wenn dann nur weisses und grätenarmes Filet....Am besten ohne gepule vorher - also fallen auch grundeln raus.

Neben den ganzen Mysterium Zander ist es halt nach wie vor der Verwertungszweck - und da steht der Zander halt besser da als andere.


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Stellt euch vor, es gibt Angler mit Grätenphobie- Für mich ist das ein Widerspruch, genauso wie Weißfischfrikadellen denen Schweinefleisch beigemengt wird


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Naja ich muss jetzt nicht in ne fleischige Bürste beissen (Rapfen). Hechtklöschen mit Petersilie usw. ist auch ein Gedicht oder wenn er groß genug ist, stören due Y-Gräten nicht .... aber fragt mal die Kollegen am Wasser welchen Fisch Sie am liebsten essen (außer dem Schnitzel ^^) ... da kommt meist Zander und danach der Barsch....


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Mai 2016)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Der Zander ist weiterhin DER gehypte Zielfisch schlecht hin. Gefühlt angeln bzw. wollen 85-90% der Spinnangler Zander fangen.....




Also ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass sich alles Richtung Barsch entwickelt und er so langsam dem Zander den Rang abläuft.




Purist schrieb:


> Wozu sich jemand bei Hechten guiden lässt, verstehe ich hingegen überhaupt nicht, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.




Ich schon. Ein paar Schniepel aus nem krautigen 20ha Tümpel ziehen kann fast jeder.

Aber wie sieht es mit der Freiwasserangelei auf riesigen Gewässern in teilweise großen Tiefen mit richtig fetten Ködern aus?


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ... da kommt meist Zander und danach der Barsch....



Wenn man den Barsch ausklammert, ist's ziemlich schnell eine merkwürdig kulturelle Geschichte. In meinem Verein sind die "Lieblingsfische zum Verzehr" definitiv Aal und Zander, dann die Makrele und der Barsch und dann kommt lange gar nichts, bis zu den Weißfischfreaks, Hecht ist bäh.
Klingt nach: Was ich im Laden kaufen kann ("was der Bauer kennt") wird mitgenommen. Anschließend wundert man sich dann über die Osteuropäer und Asiaten, die jeden Fisch, Art fast egal, verwerten. 



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Aber wie sieht es aus mit der Freiwasserangelei auf riesigen Gewässern in teilweise großen Tiefen mit richtig fetten Ködern aus?



Ist das Anglers Pflicht auf diese Art und in solchen Gewässern auf Hecht zu angeln? Gibt's die Kapitalen etwa nur dort? 
Liegt's meist nicht eher am fehlenden Boot + Echolot, warum dort Guiding notwendig wird?


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Ist das Anglers Pflicht auf diese Art und in solchen Gewässern auf Hecht zu angeln?



Nö, auf keinen Fall, aber soll Leute geben, die diese Art der Angelei fasziniert. Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein wofür ein Guiding auf Hecht notwendig sein KANN, weil du es in deinem Post ja kategorisch ausgeschlossen hast.



Purist schrieb:


> Gibt's die Kapitalen etwa nur dort?



Auf großen tiefen Seen und Talsperren im Sommer zu 99% ja. Ansonsten natürlich nicht.



Purist schrieb:


> Liegt's meist nicht eher am fehlenden Boot + Echolot, warum dort Guiding notwendig wird?



Teilweise. Mir hilft ein Boot mit Echolot auch nicht viel, wenn ich nicht weiß wo ich auf 5km^2 anfangen soll zu suchen oder ich den Köder nicht entsprechend präsentieren kann.


----------



## Purist (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> aber soll Leute geben, die diese Art der Angelei fasziniert.



Würde ich nicht ausschließen wollen.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein wofür ein Guiding auf Hecht notwendig sein KANN, weil du es in deinem Post ja kategorisch ausgeschlossen hast.



Ausgeschlossen habe ich es nicht, ich habe nur geschrieben, dass ich es nicht verstehe, weil Hechte, sofern sie vorhanden sind, weder nur auf besonders große Köder stehen, noch besonders schwer zu fangen sind (Ausnahme: die von dir angesprochenen Seen). 



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Auf großen tiefen Seen und Talsperren im Sommer zu 99% ja. Ansonsten natürlich nicht.



Wo wir wieder da wären, warum man sich ausgerechnet jene Seen aussuchen sollte, wenn dort die Hechtangelei so kompliziert ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



Purist schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder da wären, warum man sich ausgerechnet jene Seen aussuchen sollte, wenn dort die Hechtangelei so kompliziert ist.


Warum  steigt man auf den Mount Everest als Bergsteiger?
Weil er da ist...........

Aber bei Deinem Feindbild Guides würdest Du eh nie einen in Anspruch nehmen oder gut heissen, oder..


Bassd scho - jedem Dierle sei Bläsierle..........


----------



## Fr33 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Um die Kurve zu bekommen - egal on Online Guiding oder normales Guiding am Wasser - es macht nur Sinn, wenn im EIGENEN Gewässer auch die Zielfische in relevanter Stückzahl vorkommen. Könnte auch ein Online Bass Seminar mitmachen ... bringt mir aber wenig


----------



## -MW- (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

also ich liebe geräucherte Forellen oder Makrelen, auch Aal ist ne leckere Sache, Hecht Barsch Zander eher nicht, gibt auch Leute die alles mitnehmen was am Haken hängt#d

 Also wenn man Berufsangler ist und auf so ein Zetti-Quote kommt, schon geil, aber der S.Hänel  ist halt viel am Wasser und bestimmt auch viel vom J.Strehlow gelernt.
 Auf so eine Fangquote kommt man nur am Wasser, nicht Online


----------



## fischbär (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

So sieht es aus. Wer die 150 Euro in ein Ticket nach Hamburg investiert wird insgesamt mehr Zander fangen!


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Und, hat schon jemand investiert? Es ist ja "ausverkauft" (wie auch immer das bei einem E-Learning Angebot gehen soll).


----------



## Ruti Island (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Und, hat schon jemand investiert? Es ist ja "ausverkauft" (wie auch immer das bei einem E-Learning Angebot gehen soll).





Er nimmt immer nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Leuten auf.


----------



## fischbär (23. Juli 2016)

*AW: Zanderkant Online Guiding - seinen Preis wert?*

Na klar. Künstliche Verknappung des Angebots, äh ich meine natürlich weil er sich so intensiv kümmern möchte


----------



## Schneider0815 (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
bin das erste mal auf Anglerboard und möchte gerne was zu diesem alten Thread beitragen.
Habe nämlich am Wochenende per Mail ein Angebot zum Vorgespräch für kostenloses Hauptgespräch erhalten.
Kurzum es sieht so aus, man geht am seinem Hsusgewässer nach Anweisung vor, wird dafür ca. Über 3 Monate Online gecoacht und bezahlt dafür 2.000€ 
Mir fehlen die Worte 

Grüße


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juli 2021)

Home Office beim Angeln.     




> Über 3 Monate Online gecoacht und bezahlt dafür 2.000€


ik tue es für 1500.


----------



## ollidi (27. Juli 2021)

Schneider0815 schrieb:


> 3 Monate Online gecoacht und bezahlt dafür 2.000€


Eigentlich eine coole Geschäftsidee.
Warum bin ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (27. Juli 2021)

ollidi schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine coole Geschäftsidee.
> Warum bin ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen?


Mach‘s für 4.000€. Was teurer ist, muss besser sein 
Aber zurück zum Thema: Wie das über die Entfernung funktionieren soll, erschließt sich mit nicht. Allerdings bietet er das ja auch nicht erst seit gestern an, oder? Also scheint es ja Interessenten zu geben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (27. Juli 2021)

Schneider0815 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin das erste mal auf Anglerboard und möchte gerne was zu diesem alten Thread beitragen.
> Habe nämlich am Wochenende per Mail ein Angebot zum Vorgespräch für kostenloses Hauptgespräch erhalten.
> Kurzum es sieht so aus, man geht am seinem Hsusgewässer nach Anweisung vor, wird dafür ca. Über 3 Monate Online gecoacht und bezahlt dafür 2.000€
> ...



Wenn das Coaching vermutete 50 Stunden beträgt sind es 40€/h für einen Selbstständigen, nach Steuern etc. bleiben 20€ übrig. Je nach Zeiteinsatz vom Sebastian recht günstig.

Aber gut, die verwöhnte Anglerschaft will immer alles für lau, ob nun Content, Videos, Zeitschriften oder Guidings. Wissen kostet halt. Angebot wahrnehmen oder weiterziehen, da müssen keine Worte fehlen, es sind einfach keine notwendig.


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juli 2021)

> Wissen kostet halt.


Ich bin ein Milliardär


----------



## hanzz (27. Juli 2021)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Milliardär


Was kostet eigentlich dein Geheimköder?


----------



## tomxxxtom (27. Juli 2021)

Der Köder - kleines Geld, aber... "Wissen kostet halt."


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juli 2021)

Schneider0815 schrieb:


> Kurzum es sieht so aus, man geht am seinem Hsusgewässer nach Anweisung vor, wird dafür ca. Über 3 Monate Online gecoacht und bezahlt dafür 2.000€
> Mir fehlen die Worte


Hallo,

wer um alles in der Welt braucht einen Guide an seinen Hausgewässer(n)? Die kenne ich doch besser als jeder Guide, der mir da online etwas verzapfen will   .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Juli 2021)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Aber gut, die verwöhnte Anglerschaft will immer alles für lau, ob nun Content, Videos, Zeitschriften oder Guidings.


Damit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, viele glauben alles für Umsonst zu bekommen und sind sogar dann noch am meckern. Aber alles kann und darf auch seine Grenzen (des guten Geschmacks) haben, weshalb manches dann eben auch in der Kritik steht.

Nachdem die ganzen Mails raus gegangen sind (auch ich habe eine bekommen) ging es in einigen WhatsGruppe und Social Media heiß her. Und der Großteil des Tenors war ziemlich negativ gestimmt. Hier stehen reine Telefongespräche(!) in Relation zu den Guidings am Wasser vor Ort. Und die Summen in Relation dazu sind schon nicht ohne. Die preislichen Unterschiede sind Welten. Wenn man es mit einem Guiding vergleicht, welches im Schnitt bei 150€ (vom Boot sogar) anfängt, dann wären das 13 geführte und begleitete Angeltouren (vom Boot sogar).

Ich möchte das Können der Jungs von Zanderkant ganz sicher nicht in Frage stellen und man bekommt auch ganz sicher eine gute Leistung dafür, daran habe ich keinen Zweifel. Dennoch verstehe ich die Kritik der Anglerschaft in diesem Falle.

Für mich wäre es absolut nichts.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2021)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Damit hast du natürlich vollkommen recht, viele glauben alles für Umsonst zu bekommen und sind sogar dann noch am meckern. Aber alles kann und darf auch seine Grenzen (des guten Geschmacks) haben, weshalb manches dann eben auch in der Kritik steht.
> 
> Nachdem die ganzen Mails raus gegangen sind (auch ich habe eine bekommen) ging es in einigen WhatsGruppe und Social Media heiß her. Und der Großteil des Tenors war ziemlich negativ gestimmt. Hier stehen reine Telefongespräche(!) in Relation zu den Guidings am Wasser vor Ort. Und die Summen in Relation dazu sind schon nicht ohne. Die preislichen Unterschiede sind Welten. Wenn man es mit einem Guiding vergleicht, welches im Schnitt bei 150€ (vom Boot sogar) anfängt, dann wären das 13 geführte und begleitete Angeltouren (vom Boot sogar).
> 
> ...



Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Markt, ich verstehe die Anglerschaft auch in diesem Falle nicht. Wat muss ich mich über so einen Firlefanz vom Basti auslassen, wenn mich das Angebot nicht anspricht? Machen wir uns nichts vor, die gleichen Leute hätten auch bei 500€ den virtuellen Aufstand geprobt. Viel Drama um nichts, wenn du mich fragst. Dann fahren die Herrschaften halt mit dem Boot über die holländischen Gewässer oder den Bodden.

Wer eine Abkürzung nehmen will und eine Dienstleistung in Anspruch nimmt, zahlt den Preis. Oder nicht. Easy Peasy.


----------



## Fruehling (28. Juli 2021)

Nicht nur der, der fängt, hat recht, sondern auch der, der seine Kurse/Guidungs gut besucht oder ausgebucht hat...


----------



## Rheinspezie (28. Juli 2021)

Wie heißt der amerikanische Verkäuferspruch noch : 

"An jedem Morgen steht ein Dummer auf".

Von daher: kaufen,kaufen kaufen und sich zusätzlich zum erworbenen "Wissen" oder besser gesagt den "fachlichen Vermutungen" auf die 

hänel´´sche Produktpalette prägen lassen ... herrlich ... besonders für den Herrn H. 

R.S.


----------

